# Animal M Stak



## solidcecil

i have been using this for 3weeks and am very happy with it. so happy that i have made this thread about it! 

my strength has just gone up and up. eg.bent over row went from 75kg-90kg, my deadlift went from 125kg-150kg, my db bench went from 65kg-90kg, db shoulder press has gone from 45kg-55kg etc...

my size has just gone up aswel everyone keeps saying i have just shot up in size! and i have noticed it aswel.

do i need to say anymore apart from i would highly recomend to anyone!

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/universal-animal-m-stak---21-packs-1952-p.asp

btw i dont work for animal! haha


----------



## Nemises

Great gains in 3 weeks. Anyone else any experience with this?


----------



## dando

i will buy some of this i think!


----------



## T.F.

nemises_gendo said:


> Great gains in 3 weeks. Anyone else any experience with this?


I'd be interested to hear about other's experiences with this too.


----------



## heavyweight

Nice man! i always liked the look of it even when i was a younggun! good to here it is good will try this for sure an post on my supps thread when i get round to it!!!!! ive posted about the xbox?!


----------



## gym rat

i use this when off cycle and to be honest i love the stuff, strength remains high and so does weight, great product imo


----------



## Aggression

This is called the 'hardgainers pack' for a reason. It makes you really hungry, it has ingredients for nutrient partitioning (Beta-Ecdysterone/Methoxyisoflavone/Ajuga Turkestanica and Beta Sitosterol.) to shuttle more nutrients toward lean mass gain, whilst also promoting enhanced protein synthesis and nitrogen retention. Basically if you eat properly on this, it works with your food for enhanced mass gain. I've always experienced great results with it. (Tho +25kg on dumbell bench?!?!, per DB??????)

See, i told you it was good for a natty friendly product!


----------



## deanoz007

This product sounds really good !

There must be more guys that have tried it ?????????????


----------



## marc5180

There's a few reviews on this site, includinga few of the possible side effects

http://www.discussbodybuilding.com/Animal-MStack-review-m39393.aspx


----------



## deanoz007

cheers marc5180

have you not tried it then ???


----------



## deanoz007

Any one else used this product sounds good and i want 2 hear your views ???

not some 1 promoting !


----------



## deanoz007

???????????????


----------



## welshman

solidcecil said:


> i have been using this for 3weeks and am very happy with it. so happy that i have made this thread about it!
> 
> my strength has just gone up and up. eg.bent over row went from 75kg-90kg, my deadlift went from 125kg-150kg, my db bench went from 65kg-90kg, db shoulder press has gone from 45kg-55kg etc...
> 
> my size has just gone up aswel everyone keeps saying i have just shot up in size! and i have noticed it aswel.
> 
> do i need to say anymore apart from i would highly recomend to anyone!
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/universal-animal-m-stak---21-packs-1952-p.asp
> 
> btw i dont work for animal! haha


How much do you think you've increased in size during the 3 weeks (roughly)?

I've got 4 weeks left till my holiday and fancy trying something other than whey and creatine to get myself a little big and maybe a little leaner and for £30 it might well be worth a pop.


----------



## welshman

deanoz007 said:


> Any one else used this product sounds good and i want 2 hear your views ???
> 
> not some 1 promoting !


Found these reviews on it mate:

http://www.illpumpyouup.com/reviews/universal-animal-m-stak-reviews.htm

I'm thinking of trying some as well for sh1ts and giggles :bounce:


----------



## deanoz007

Thanks welshman but i think these reviews are written by some one promoting the product !

this is y iam curious to hear reviews from the honest people on hear !!


----------



## welshman

I think you're right mate, they do appear to be abit self promoting reading through them.

There is an AnimalPak forum which I'm going to try and look through if I get time this afternoon, if you have any luck finding any info lemme know:

http://forum.animalpak.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## deanoz007

Just had a browse of it m8 and heard alot of the guys saying they gained 4 - 10 lbs of lean mass !!!

dont know about you but iv already orderd mine worth ago .


----------



## welshman

Where did you order from? I've got a drawer full of eph but they don't seem to have much affect on me (neither does clen for that matter), just wondering if these are gonna be worth splashing out on if the big boy stuff doesn't work? mg:

Did read a couple that had said these had more affect on them than eca as they affect the thyroid and are a diuretic aswell, may have to give them ago as I've tried everything to shift this last tiny but of my stomach :sad:


----------



## marc5180

No mate, i haven't tried it so let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## solidcecil

Aggression said:


> This is called the 'hardgainers pack' for a reason. It makes you really hungry, it has ingredients for nutrient partitioning (Beta-Ecdysterone/Methoxyisoflavone/Ajuga Turkestanica and Beta Sitosterol.) to shuttle more nutrients toward lean mass gain, whilst also promoting enhanced protein synthesis and nitrogen retention. Basically if you eat properly on this, it works with your food for enhanced mass gain. I've always experienced great results with it. (*Tho +25kg on dumbell bench?!?!, per DB?????*?)
> 
> See, i told you it was good for a natty friendly product!


na mate thats overall weight.


----------



## solidcecil

and i am starting it again this week when it comes through. will post up the gains agin! very happy with this product and well worth the £30


----------



## solidcecil

just got my new pak through today so going to start them again later.

will post up my gains again:thumb:


----------



## deanoz007

Gona start my pak nxt mon as iam having a rest this week never hurts !


----------



## solidcecil

deanoz007 said:


> Gona start my pak nxt mon as iam having a rest this week never hurts !


yeah man good luck with it hope you make great gains, keep us posted


----------



## A5H

Where are you getting this for 30 quid mate? i cant see it anywhere for that price!


----------



## solidcecil

A5H said:


> Where are you getting this for 30 quid mate? i cant see it anywhere for that price!


http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.supplements&details=0564 there you go mate £27.99


----------



## Xtrainer

Mine arrives tomorrow. Looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## deanoz007

Lets us know how u get on xtrainer il prob do a daily log for it !


----------



## Xtrainer

Stims are quite strong, don't stack them with another pre workout, you will never sleep! I'm taking out my red tabs and hoarding them i think :beer:


----------



## Mikazagreat

I usually cycle the 3

Animal Test

Animal M-stak

Animal Stak

With each others, all 3 products are solid stuff, Animal M-stak is a great product i used it several times and the red pill is a stim you don't need a preworkout drink for the energy rush while using it.


----------



## deanoz007

Mikazagreat what gains in terms of size and weight did u get from m stak ?


----------



## Nemises

Going to order this tommorow to do a cycle before i go on holiday in 4 weeks so i will update how i get on.

Also bodybuilding warehouse will procematch sshealth for m stak.


----------



## Booster

Mine arrived today, is it ok to still use creatine whilst using M-stack?


----------



## Nemises

I would imagine it would be fine.


----------



## Xtrainer

I am, no issues.


----------



## Mikazagreat

deanoz007 said:


> Mikazagreat what gains in terms of size and weight did u get from m stak ?


 Sorry for the late reply was away couple of days.

I'm usually not bulking or cutting, i keep my meals clean and huge.

And i am always on bulkin way of lifting.

but i can tell using M-stak i pushed my 1 rep max in deadlifts and squats by 15-20 LBS in 3 weeks and i added some decent lean mass.

Also when i am tryin to drop some bodyfats i still use it to maintain my size.


----------



## Xtrainer

5 days in, 3lb down in body weight, set PR's in three exercises today. deadlifts, chins and curls all went up.

I rate this.


----------



## Nemises

Glad to hear it mine arrived today!! took first pack today. Smells like bisto lol.

Great service from bbwarehouse. Will update how i get on.


----------



## Judas

Hi, sorry for my noobness, but what is this exactly?


----------



## solidcecil

judas look it up http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/universal-animal-m-stak---21-packs-1952-p.asp

and since i have started using this again i have got about 7 new pbs and put on 4lbs.

check out *my journal* to see the new pbs


----------



## bravo9

Xtrainer said:


> 5 days in, 3lb down in body weight, set PR's in three exercises today. deadlifts, chins and curls all went up.
> 
> I rate this.


hiya mate how come you are 3lb down are you cutting at the mo, i only ask cos solidcecil is 4lb up in body weight


----------



## solidcecil

bravo9 said:


> hiya mate how come you are 3lb down are you cutting at the mo, i only ask cos solidcecil is 4lb up in body weight


yeah i was wondering this aswel. even if you are cutting would this product help you lose lbs? i thought its designed to help you gain weight.

:confused1:


----------



## Will101

Used this couple of months back. Combined with a mass gainer / protein supplement with good results. Guessing 1/2 a stone over 6 weeks?? Not sure how much was to do with M Stak and how much was diet / mass gainer though. Getting the six pills down each day is a bit of a nightmare !! Take it before training and it definitely gives you a boost. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

Only thing I am not sure about is how much better it is than Creatine and drinking lucozade before training which is a lot cheaper&#8230;.


----------



## solidcecil

Will101 said:


> Used this couple of months back. Combined with a mass gainer / protein supplement with good results. Guessing 1/2 a stone over 6 weeks?? Not sure how much was to do with M Stak and how much was diet / mass gainer though. Getting the six pills down each day is a bit of a nightmare !! Take it before training and it definitely gives you a boost. <o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> Only thing I am not sure about is how much better it is than Creatine and drinking lucozade before training which is a lot cheaper&#8230;.


i have been using creatine for a while now and have only seen small gains form it but every time i use the mstak i get great gains in such a short time!

oh and its 8tabs not 6!


----------



## Nemises

It can be used for cutting aswel as it has anti catabolic properties aswel.


----------



## GunnaGetBig

I used this a while back and would rate it well! :thumbup1:

Waiting to start a cycle of 'The One' but may cycle this in the mean time. Do you think I could cycle them both together or would this be overkil?


----------



## solidcecil

GunnaGetBig said:


> I used this a while back and would rate it well! :thumbup1:
> 
> Waiting to start a cycle of 'The One' but may cycle this in the mean time. Do you think I could cycle them both together or would this be overkil?


bear in mind i have never used any type of gear, but i would say just do the one then when you come off after pct use the mstak


----------



## GunnaGetBig

solidcecil said:


> bear in mind i have never used any type of gear, but i would say just do the one then when you come off after pct use the mstak


That's what I will do to keep more gains but it does say it's a 'non-hormonal' anabolic stack so would have thought it would be ok


----------



## solidcecil

GunnaGetBig said:


> That's what I will do to keep more gains but it does say it's a 'non-hormonal' anabolic stack so would have thought it would be ok


as i said im not a expert, thats just what i would do personaly


----------



## The_Wolverine

think animal stuf is very under rated... they have large amounts of decent ingredients!!!.. i was lookin at the the animal pack, and they have a massiv list of ingredients including milk thistle and the lot. its like a all in one!!...

im gonna start the animal cut an animal m stak on monday, im currently doin my pct so using the supplements to boost my natty test levels and maintain my gains while gainin some more lean mass.. im lookin forward to using them!!!


----------



## Xtrainer

bravo9 said:


> hiya mate how come you are 3lb down are you cutting at the mo, i only ask cos solidcecil is 4lb up in body weight


I'm cutting very slowly (calorie controlled) and have been losing somewhere around 1-2 pounds a week. I've lost 3 in 5 days whilst maintaining diet and lifting heavier. It's a good product, I definitely rate it already.

My advice is definitely to cycle the stim tab though. Don't take it every day because after a week or so you won't feel it. I'm doing 3 on 2 off on the stim tab and keeping it pre-workout. 500mg of caffeine is quite a lot and more than most pre-workout supps.

I'm quite experienced in the non-hormonal supps and have tried Prime, Powerful, Alri stuff (jungle warfare/restore - completely ****ed my mood up but gained well), trib stuff, ZMA, Cell mass, cell tech, size on - the list goes on.

this is a good supplement.


----------



## solidcecil

i just getting more and more pbs and weight going up and uo!


----------



## Xtrainer

I'm hitting my targets, and definitely not losing strength as my weight drops so again, I have to say I rate this product.

On the downside, i do get mild heartburn and MStak burps for about an hour after taking it. they do not smell/taste very nice! having said that, if you have ever taken cissus, these are a walk in the park.


----------



## MOLLSKI

hi guys just read the threadand im going to give this a go weres the best place for mail order?


----------



## DNA

Waste of time and money IMO.

You'd be better off investing your money in Amino's and OKG (L Ornithine Alpha Keta Gluterate) which actually works.


----------



## Nemises

Ssheath seem to be the cheapest, however bodybuilding warehouse price matched it for me. Bbwarehouse are very reliable.


----------



## Kelv

ive used this product and dint find it that good. didnt notice a increased appetite which i was wanting.

side affects were a slight increase in acne but think that mite of been from the stims.


----------



## MOLLSKI

ok ive sent for mine today so will report back when it comes


----------



## Xtrainer

DNA said:


> Waste of time and money IMO.
> 
> You'd be better off investing your money in Amino's and OKG (L Ornithine Alpha Keta Gluterate) which actually works.


everyone's different. I've tried aminos and they did nothing for me. Spent a fortune too. It's working for me.

I definitely have an increased appetite.


----------



## Nemises

Lmao. Is that what its ment to do? I was wonering why i have been so hungry


----------



## Xtrainer

nemises_gendo said:


> Lmao. Is that what its ment to do? I was wonering why i have been so hungry


generally, if there is a large incraese in appetite it means that your training/nutrition is creating a demand for more food. that is a very good sign.


----------



## MOLLSKI

got mine today does anybody no what the different colour tabs are please ?


----------



## ManOnAMission

For those that take this product, I assume you have your normal pre workout meal/shake, and then 45 minutes before your workout you take this? and then no other pre workout booster?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> *For those that take this product, I assume you have your normal pre workout meal/shake, and then 45 minutes before your workout you take this?* and then no other pre workout booster?


yes and i also take bsd reloaded 1 hou before trainning


----------



## Nemises

MOLLSKI said:


> got mine today does anybody no what the different colour tabs are please ?


As far as i know the red is the stim. caffiene etc.


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> yes and i also take bsd reloaded 1 hou before trainning


 :thumbup1:

How often do you plan on using this product? as I assume a lot of the visual benefits and immediate effects are going to be lost if you stop taking? or isn't that the case?

I quite fancy trying this, but will I have to do the cycle of 21 days on/1 week off, every month if you want to keep the benefits?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> How often do you plan on using this product? as I assume a lot of the visual benefits and immediate effects are going to be lost if you stop taking? or isn't that the case?
> 
> I quite fancy trying this, but will I have to do the cycle of 21 days on/1 week off, every month if you want to keep the benefits?


well i came off it for a few weeks and kept all size and strength. i would say mate just buy one tub and give it a go! :thumb:


----------



## MOLLSKI

nemises_gendo said:


> As far as i know the red is the stim. caffiene etc.


i was told that the long brown 1 was the caffiene 1?a gut told me to throw it out has i would not sleep:confused1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Nice one, Im going to try this out - that bsd reloaded product, just had a look and sounds like a decent one also, what difference did that make to your workout? and strength/gains?


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> i was told that the long brown 1 was the caffiene 1?a gut told me to throw it out has i would not sleep:confused1:


na the red one is caffine and i would keep it in there mate gives you a good boost and can still sleep fine:thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

MOLLSKI said:


> i was told that the long brown 1 was the caffiene 1?a gut told me to throw it out has i would not sleep:confused1:


If you click the link on one of the comments on the first page, a few people mention they couldn't sleep at all when taking that pill, while others did, possibly depends when they worked out, as if you workout after 2pm, its not wise to load up with caffiene pills if you want an early night.


----------



## MOLLSKI

ok lads thanks for the help so its the red 1 for being a beast in the gym lol


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Nice one, Im going to try this out - that bsd reloaded product, just had a look and sounds like a decent one also, what difference did that make to your workout? and strength/gains?


yeah cool. and bsd reloaded gives me a massive pump! on chest and bis the othe day i could do my last set on preacher properly because my arms felt like they were going to pop!!


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> ok lads thanks for the help so its the red 1 for being a beast in the gym lol


yeah lol dont you think they smell like bisto?:laugh:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Cecil, don't mention any other products, as so far you have mentioned two which look like they are just what I need....anymore and I will be suffering from supplement addiction.


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Cecil, don't mention any other products, as so far you have mentioned two which look like they are just what I need....anymore and I will be suffering from supplement addiction.


haha yeah k. dont read my diet in my journal then! :thumb:


----------



## MOLLSKI

solidcecil said:


> yeah lol dont you think they smell like bisto?:laugh:


hey solidcecil just took a look at your photos great pair of arms dude:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> hey solidcecil just took a look at your photos great pair of arms dude:thumb:


thanks alot mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nemises

solidcecil said:


> yeah lol dont you think they smell like bisto?:laugh:





nemises_gendo said:


> Glad to hear it mine arrived today!! took first pack today. Smells like bisto lol.
> 
> Great service from bbwarehouse. Will update how i get on.


they do! not the most plesent smell first thing in the morning. But at least there not as big and not as many as the animal vitamin paks.


----------



## Xtrainer

I think this is an excellent recomp supplement. I weighed in yesterday at 88.6 and my strength is still up for the best part. Recovery is faster, and the stim tab has taken the place of my pre-workout booster nicely.

Will be back onto this at the beginning of next month.


----------



## ManOnAMission

Anyone still taking ZMA with this? as according to here http://www.sportsupplementsuk.com/epages/es110892.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es110892_es120763570384/Products/%22Universal%20Animal%20Stak%20(21%20Packs)%22 each pack conatins Vitamin B6: 10.5mg

Magnesium: 450mg

Zinc: 30mg

and its not a good idea to be double dosing ZMA?


----------



## ManOnAMission

Just noticed that's a different product! - anyone used that?


----------



## solidcecil

i use zma with mstak never used stak though


----------



## ManOnAMission

Just had a quick read about it and appears to be a natural herb based product which could boost testosterone levels - not sure about that one....


----------



## Nemises

About a week into my mstak cycle lifts have improved. Have been working harder aswel. A litle hungrier aswel. Though i am tryin to cut a little for holiday. But i havnt had any bad sides.


----------



## solidcecil

sounding good mate. i find it kicks in after about 3days


----------



## Xtrainer

nemises_gendo said:


> About a week into my mstak cycle lifts have improved. Have been working harder aswel. A litle hungrier aswel. Though i am tryin to cut a little for holiday. But i havnt had any bad sides.


apart from bisto burps..? :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Xtrainer said:


> apart from bisto burps..? :thumbup1:


haha i dont burp from this its just swalling those tabs some are quite big but im used to it now


----------



## ManOnAMission

How big are these tablets?


----------



## solidcecil

about a inch long


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> I found that the best animal product was the Animal Pump... Nothing has touched it for me with regards to strength gains, energy in the gym and sheer size gains... The dogs danglies IMO! hows training going though Cecil?


havent tried pump i use bsd reloaded preworkout and thats great!

yeah trainings great mate how about you?

got over your injury yet bro?


----------



## big_nige

ive jus used the vitamin pak wanna try the m stak i think


----------



## MOLLSKI

on my 2nd day of m-stack


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> on my 2nd day of m-stack


going good? noticed anything yet?

i normaly notice it around 3-4days in


----------



## MOLLSKI

solidcecil said:


> yeah lol dont you think they smell like bisto?:laugh:


yes mate they do but if they make my arms like yours im not bothered what they smell like :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Got mine today, arrived just as I was leaving the house for the gym! so left out the red pill as I had already just takn 400mg caffeine, but will use the full pack tomorrow.....the packs is a good idea, better then messing around with scoops and powder!..........hope to be a werewolf in the gym this time next week!:laugh:


----------



## gym rat

just started today myself, iv always sworn ny this product after a cycle,


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i think it was aggresion that first told me about this product and he said he uses it when he is between cycles.


----------



## 5urfinpaul

Could you use this as part of a PCT or are you best waiting until after?


----------



## gym rat

i use it the day after i finish my pct meds, im sure it can be used during aswell, its all natural hormonal stimulants so id say it could be a good addition


----------



## ManOnAMission

Are you doing the cycle of 3 weeks on, 1 week off, or 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Are you doing the cycle of 3 weeks on, 1 week off, or 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off?


i do 3on, 1 off,3on,1off etc etc..

just had my last pack toady so going to have to order some more.


----------



## ManOnAMission

Nice one Cecil......if you want a laugh, look at the reviews for the product here http://www.illpumpyouup.com/reviews/universal-animal-m-stak-reviews.htm

"This stuff is the best product ever. I am on my fourth cycle and have added 23 lbs of muscle and increased my bench by 95 lbs. I take it right before a workout or high school basketball game. It gives me such a rush of energy and makes me so aggressive. Last week I got into a fight during a basketball game. This dude outweighed me by fifty pounds. I laid his ass out and his teeth. After the game I went home a fuked my girlfriend like a beast for three hours straight. Great Product!!!"

&

"I USED THIS PRODUCT FOR THE THREE WEEK CYCLE AND IT DOES WHAT IT SAYS IT DOES BUT I NOTICES MOOD SWINGS. I WAS ****ING ANGRY ALL THE TIME, I PUNCHED A GIRL BY ACCIDENT, I COULDNT BE TALKED TO THE WRONG WAY CUS I WOULD XPLODE. ALL IN ALL IF U DONT CARE ABOUT MOOD SWINGS TAKE IT"


----------



## Xtrainer

"This stuff is the best product ever. I am on my fourth cycle and have added 23 lbs of muscle and increased my bench by 95 lbs. I take it right before a workout or high school basketball game. It gives me such a rush of energy and makes me so aggressive. Last week I got into a fight during a basketball game. This dude outweighed me by fifty pounds. I laid his ass out and his teeth. After the game I went home a fuked my girlfriend like a beast for three hours straight. Great Product!!!"

LMFAO!!! Reps!!!


----------



## MOLLSKI

solidcecil said:


> going good? noticed anything yet?
> 
> i normaly notice it around 3-4days in


yes the beast is in me strength and weight are both up,eating like a YETI,great product feel more fuller bigger :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

great news mate.

working well!


----------



## M_at

Is M-Stak suitable for fatties like myself who are working to drop body fat?


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Is M-Stak suitable for fatties like myself who are working to drop body fat?


yeah if you read back a few pages xtrainer said he was losing weight and gaining strength while taking it


----------



## M_at

In that case...

...ordered.


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> In that case...
> 
> ...ordered.


k let us know how you get on with it mate!

:thumb:


----------



## MOLLSKI

M_at said:


> In that case...
> 
> ...ordered.


 NICE 1 BRO YOU WILL LOVE IT:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

i think iv started something here!

animals proffits double in the past few weeks! :lol:


----------



## MOLLSKI

solidcecil said:


> i think iv started something here!
> 
> animals proffits double in the past few weeks! :lol:


 YES BRO ITS YOUR FAULT MY T SHIRTS HAVE GONE TIGHT AND THEM BITCHES AM TUGGIN AT ME BOXERS LOL:beer:


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> YES BRO ITS YOUR FAULT MY T SHIRTS HAVE GONE TIGHT AND THEM BITCHES AM TUGGIN AT ME BOXERS LOL:beer:


haha thats alright mate! :thumb:


----------



## MOLLSKI

JUST NEED ARMS LIKE YOURS BRO


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> JUST NEED ARMS LIKE YOURS BRO


lol cheers what size are your atm?

how long you been training?


----------



## MOLLSKI

solidcecil said:


> lol cheers what size are your atm?
> 
> how long you been training?


IVE BEEN TRAING AROUND 2 MONTHS HAD 3YRS AWAY,went mad on mtbikeing lost all my muscle bulk mass etc,my arms around 17inch at the min i think :whistling:lol


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> IVE BEEN TRAING AROUND 2 MONTHS HAD 3YRS AWAY,went mad on mtbikeing lost all my muscle bulk mass etc,my arms around 17inch at the min i think :whistling:lol


alright.

your arms are bigger than mine anyway! mine are just over 16inch i think, haven measured them in quite a long time though.


----------



## m14rky

wheres the cheapest place 2 buy this might give it a go as everyones got good things 2 say about it


----------



## solidcecil

m14rky said:


> wheres the cheapest place 2 buy this might give it a go as everyones got good things 2 say about it


you can get it from sshealthfoods.com for £27 but i have never used this site. i always get mine from bodybuildingwarehouse mate


----------



## m14rky

do they price match it or do u pay £35 im gonna have 2 set up a account


----------



## solidcecil

i pay the £35 mate could always ask to price match


----------



## m14rky

ok thanks mate will get it ordered and see how it goes


----------



## solidcecil

yeah keep us posted mate!


----------



## douglas

i take it these two are both the same?! .... just gunna order it, but wanna make sure!

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.supplements&details=0564

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=526


----------



## solidcecil

^^^

yeah they are mate the bottom one is just the old packaing mate. were you buying it from?


----------



## Booster

Been using this for around the 2 week mark, i can feel the difference in strength.

chest feels fuller especialy around the top, also using kre fx as well.


----------



## douglas

solidcecil said:


> ^^^
> 
> yeah they are mate the bottom one is just the old packaing mate. were you buying it from?


im getting it from - http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/ i get all my supplements from there and never had any probs.

ordering now, so hopefully it'll work for me too. seems to of worked for everyone else!!


----------



## M_at

Mine just arrived. Tomorrow morning will be my first workout with it.

Interesting smell - rather like cheap gravy granules


----------



## douglas

ordered, looking forward to the results!



M_at said:


> Interesting smell - rather like cheap gravy granules


----------



## M_at

OK maybe not that cheap :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah k let us know how it goes mat and yeah smells like bisto.


----------



## ManOnAMission

I love the smell of this, when I open the can, i inhale slowly and say "ahhhhhh m stak"


----------



## tom0311

Read this thread and ordered 21 paks last night  But I go to spain for 9 days on saturday so can't see the point in opening it just yet. Doubt I'll be able to do any weights out there.


----------



## ManOnAMission

Tom, it depends what type of women you meet.


----------



## tom0311

I'm going with the missus so if you mean ill be pulling fat birds then you can shove it :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## douglas

on off day training days, when have people been taking them? it says on the site i got it from to take the lot at breakfast time if not training that day, but on the tin it says to stagger the pak throughout the day?!


----------



## BigSmurf

is this a pro hormone?


----------



## GunnaGetBig

BigSmurf said:


> is this a pro hormone?


no


----------



## douglas

on off day training days, when have people been taking them? it says on the site i got it from to take the lot at breakfast time if not training that day, but on the tin it says to stagger the pak throughout the day?! and do people still take the red pill on off days too?

lemmie know.

cheers!


----------



## solidcecil

douglas said:


> on off day training days, when have people been taking them? it says on the site i got it from to take the lot at breakfast time if not training that day, but on the tin it says to stagger the pak throughout the day?! and do people still take the red pill on off days too?
> 
> lemmie know.
> 
> cheers!


pm'd ya mate


----------



## Robbyg

So all at once or staggered ?


----------



## MOLLSKI

i take mine around 10.30 mid morn?


----------



## solidcecil

i take it all in the morning on rest days


----------



## tom0311

solidcecil said:


> pm'd ya mate


Can we all know please mate?


----------



## MOLLSKI

solidcecil said:


> i take it all in the morning on rest days


 how about trainind days solidcecil


----------



## BigDom86

does m stak have a prohormone in it? or am i confusing this with something else?


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> how about trainind days solidcecil


i take it 30mins before training, it says 45mins but 30works better for me.

just take it and see when you feel ready to train.


----------



## MOLLSKI

OK BRO I CAN TAKE THE RED TAB I CANNOT SLEEP WHEN I DO IM UP ALL NIGHT LOL


----------



## solidcecil

MOLLSKI said:


> OK BRO I CAN TAKE THE RED TAB I CANNOT SLEEP WHEN I DO IM UP ALL NIGHT LOL


lol im not that bad when i train in the evenings i take it and can sleep.

maybe you just need to train harder:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

BigDom86 said:


> does m stak have a prohormone in it? or am i confusing this with something else?


no it dont mate


----------



## MOLLSKI

solidcecil said:


> lol im not that bad when i train in the evenings i take it and can sleep.
> 
> maybe you just need to train harder:whistling:


 HAHAHA GREAT :beer:


----------



## BigDom86

wouldnt mind trying it but seems very expensive


----------



## solidcecil

its not too expensive mate. as you probs guessed i recomend it and also everyone that has tryed it on here has had great results.


----------



## MOLLSKI

:thumb:



BigDom86 said:


> wouldnt mind trying it but seems very expensive


its worth it bro trust me :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

in what way is it good? whats gains you guys got so far?


----------



## solidcecil

BigDom86 said:


> in what way is it good? whats gains you guys got so far?


well if you look on the 1st page of this thread there is my results from my first tub of it.

and am still making great gains if you have a flick through my journal


----------



## MOLLSKI

ive been on it for over 2wks now strength gone up and i feel bigger and look more solid


----------



## M_at

I've just started using it and even though I'm on a keto diet and so not a morning workout person my workout this morning was brilliant - upped the weights on everything and felt like I still had more!

The stims seem to be keeping me rather warm all day too so hopefully helping with the fat loss too!


----------



## BigDom86

hmmmm may look into it. im a tight bastard tho so doubt i will use it


----------



## kawikid

Sorry to sound thick.

I dont really understand all the ingredients. There's loads of them so i'm not gonna sit and google every one of then, i'd be there for days. Is this basically a pre workout stim with aminos?

Why take it on non workout days? If there's only 12 packs it wont even last a month for £28bucks. Seems expensive. I'm pretty suspicious of otc "muscle gain" product that make big claims.

I'm interested with all the positive reviews you guys are giving it though. I'm starting PCT next week so would like something to run with it to help keep my gains.


----------



## solidcecil

kawikid said:


> Sorry to sound thick.
> 
> I dont really understand all the ingredients. There's loads of them so i'm not gonna sit and google every one of then, i'd be there for days. Is this basically a pre workout stim with aminos?
> 
> Why take it on non workout days? If there's only 12 packs it wont even last a month for £28bucks. Seems expensive. I'm pretty suspicious of otc "muscle gain" product that make big claims.
> 
> I'm interested with all the positive reviews you guys are giving it though. I'm starting PCT next week so would like something to run with it to help keep my gains.


yeah there is a few ingredients and yeah a pre workout supp.

there 21packs so you take one a day for 3weeks,

and yeah i was a bit suspicious at first but thought ah fcuk it and gave it ago and fell in love with it!

i dont know about PCTs etc. but i know that people use it between cycles. i would say just give it a try mate

:thumb:


----------



## m14rky

how long did it take for u 2 notice any changes.ive noticed im a bit stronger so far


----------



## solidcecil

about 3-4days i think it was until i first noticed gains.

how long you been taking it for bro?


----------



## 54und3r5

m14rky said:


> how long did it take for u 2 notice any changes.ive noticed im a bit stronger so far


So this product sounds largely like norateen, wouldn't it be sinilar if u just took the beta ecdysterone supp from myprotein (also much cheaper) and combined them with bcaas ?


----------



## m14rky

about 4 days maybe 5 lifting more weight.i look at myself in the mirror everyday so dunno if i will notice changes


----------



## solidcecil

54und3r5 said:


> So this product sounds largely like norateen, wouldn't it be sinilar if u just took the beta ecdysterone supp from myprotein (also much cheaper) and combined them with bcaas ?


i havent heard of this norateen mate so i wouldnt know, but maybe:confused1:



m14rky said:


> about 4 days maybe 5 lifting more weight.i look at myself in the mirror everyday so dunno if i will notice changes


yeah about the same and yeah its best to just take pics every month/few months and then just look back over them


----------



## 54und3r5

Well norateen has similar claims about increasing strength and size quickly, and relies heavily on beta ecdysterone ( a natural testesterone booster) I'm thinking of just buying the ingredients cheap and making my own supplement cocktail.. Personally I think all these supps r overpriced


----------



## M_at

I've got my first Animal M Stak dilemma.

Tomorrow is the first evening cardio day for me - should I take the stim AM or PM and risk a bad night's sleep? I'd be taking the stak at about 3:45pm.

Looking forward to PM weights sessions this week though


----------



## M_at

54und3r5 said:


> Well norateen has similar claims about increasing strength and size quickly, and relies heavily on beta ecdysterone ( a natural testesterone booster) I'm thinking of just buying the ingredients cheap and making my own supplement cocktail.. Personally I think all these supps r overpriced


It may be pricey but part of what you're paying for is the time saved. That it comes with each day's dose individually wrapped is great for me - means I can take a pack to work without problems or fear of damaging it.


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> I've got my first Animal M Stak dilemma.
> 
> Tomorrow is the first evening cardio day for me - should I take the stim AM or PM and risk a bad night's sleep? I'd be taking the stak at about 3:45pm.
> 
> Looking forward to PM weights sessions this week though


when im working i always train about 6 or 7pm and take it just before then and can sleep fine mate


----------



## solidcecil

54und3r5 said:


> Well norateen has similar claims about increasing strength and size quickly, and relies heavily on beta ecdysterone ( a natural testesterone booster) I'm thinking of just buying the ingredients cheap and making my own supplement cocktail.. Personally I think all these supps r overpriced


well try it and let us know


----------



## douglas

well i noticed strength increase immediately, but it was mostly down to having lots of energy from the little red pill, so i had more energy to lift more. i was suprised to be honest. been having the best workouts since i started training a year or so ago.

ive been on these a week, i am unsure of gains as yet. i weighed myself as i got them, and will again when the paks gone.

i dont know if im looking bigger yet as like most people i look at myself in the mirror everyday so i always look the same.

i can sleep fine with the red pill...i could probably drink 5 espresso's before bed and sleep so im lucky. its mostly caffine in the red pill though.

i take ZMA too which i belive gives you better sleep too.

ill give my updates as it progress's in to the final 2 weeks


----------



## averagechris

hi all my goal is to gain sum size i am thinking of having cnp pro mass and this animal m stack would this help me achieve my goal if run along side a good diet if i can stick to it and a 3 day split weight programme.my stats 5ft 11in 11st 10lbs and 23 years old.Any thoughts welcome


----------



## solidcecil

averagechris said:


> hi all my goal is to gain sum size i am thinking of having cnp pro mass and this animal m stack would this help me achieve my goal if run along side a good diet if i can stick to it and a 3 day split weight programme.my stats 5ft 11in 11st 10lbs and 23 years old.Any thoughts welcome


yeah mate what is your diet and routine looking like?


----------



## averagechris

diet is bit sh*t to be honest no real excuse just lazyness a need to get that sorted.breakfast 2 weetebix wi milk,mornin break chicken breast with a boiled egg and some pasta then same at dinner break with a peak body pro 50 protein bar then bout 3 been having phd synergy 7 shake then 4.30 gym then another shake pwo then tea chicken breast potatoes and veg then a few snack a jacks for supper.realy do need to sort mi sen out with this part.I am going to try cnp pro mass this time and have 1 shake with breakfast and 1 after training along with the animal stack before training.

Workout mon

back&bis

Wide grip lat pull down

seated row

dumbell row

dumbell curls

cable curls

Tue rest

Wed

shoulders& legs

dumbell seated press

lat raises

upright row with barbell up to chin

shrugs

leg extension

squats

Thur

rest

Fri

chest& tris

dumbell press

incline press

dumbell flyes

tricep pushdown

skull crushers

rope pullover

all are done 3 sets of 10

Bin goin around 6 months na and can see a differance in my body only slight but weight not gone up at all.wanna start putting sum size on na tho fed up of being a skinny git


----------



## m14rky

cecil been using this about 2 weeks so thought i would tell u how im finding it strength is up on all lifts now which is great i dunno if its the supplement or all in my mind but im finding im pushing myself harder so either way its a good thing defo gonna order another batch and see if i can continue making good progress on my lifts

reps :beer:


----------



## solidcecil

m14rky said:


> cecil been using this about 2 weeks so thought i would tell u how im finding it strength is up on all lifts now which is great i dunno if its the supplement or all in my mind but im finding im pushing myself harder so either way its a good thing defo gonna order another batch and see if i can continue making good progress on my lifts
> 
> reps :beer:


nice one mate, glad to hear it! :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## BigDom86

i really dont understand what is in this "supplement" to make it give people such great gains. surely they must be not giving the full ingredients, like ALRI did with a few of their products which actually contained active steroids


----------



## ManOnAMission

BigDom86 said:


> i really dont understand what is in this "supplement" to make it give people such great gains. surely they must be not giving the full ingredients, like ALRI did with a few of their products which actually contained active steroids


Most people I have spoke to say the ingredients are underdosed, I have just come off my first cycle and while my strength has increased, some lifts by 20kg, I have no idea if mstak was the reason, as I was into my second month of training so progress is to be expected.

I am going to stop using it now for a full month and see what happens to my strength gains, but really I don't want to rely on this product as its quite pricey.


----------



## tom0311

Quick update, 3rd day and have had 2 gym sessions on it now. Lifts were already getting a bit bigger and I felt stronger and more energetic. This morning I woke up and my muscles felt fuller, so far it's been good. I look forward to the second and third weeks, see what it really does.


----------



## solidcecil

tom0311 said:


> Quick update, 3rd day and have had 2 gym sessions on it now. Lifts were already getting a bit bigger and I felt stronger and more energetic. This morning I woke up and my muscles felt fuller, so far it's been good. I look forward to the second and third weeks, see what it really does.


great mate, well done


----------



## BigDom86

if i ever find a deal on this ill try it


----------



## solidcecil

BigDom86 said:


> if i ever find a deal on this ill try it


tight [email protected]:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

i really am lol. i really want to know whats in this product which makes it so good for everyone


----------



## tom0311

Cheers cecil, by the way saw a pic of you the other day that you posted, think it was in a thread about bicep peaks and the background looked a lot like the fitness first gym I used to go to, it was uncanny like 100% the same lol. Where do you train?

Also I got mine for £27 thats a good price and delivery was spot on.


----------



## solidcecil

tom0311 said:


> Cheers cecil, by the way saw a pic of you the other day that you posted, think it was in a thread about bicep peaks and the background looked a lot like the fitness first gym I used to go to, it was uncanny like 100% the same lol. Where do you train?
> 
> Also I got mine for £27 thats a good price and delivery was spot on.


i train at a fitness first mate, were abouts you from?

and yeah thats good, was it from sshealthfoods?


----------



## tom0311

solidcecil said:


> i train at a fitness first mate, were abouts you from?
> 
> and yeah thats good, was it from sshealthfoods?


Yeh I believe you posted the link, so thanks for that if you did! Good deal indeed.

I'm from basingstoke mate, it looks so much like the fitness first there. Maybe their changing rooms all are the same design though... How you finding it there?


----------



## solidcecil

tom0311 said:


> Yeh I believe you posted the link, so thanks for that if you did! Good deal indeed.
> 
> I'm from basingstoke mate, it looks so much like the fitness first there. Maybe their changing rooms all are the same design though... How you finding it there?


cool yeah twas me.

and cool not too far from reading then.

and its alright i supose was going to join another gym but is just too far to ride in the rain etc..


----------



## tom0311

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah twas me.
> 
> and cool not too far from reading then.
> 
> and its alright i supose was going to join another gym but is just too far to ride in the rain etc..


So you live in reading? Yeh I trained at the basingstoke one but then changed cause they kept upping the fees and it got so busy there anytime between 4 and 8:30 ish you just couldn't get on anything at all so I swapped for the big sports centre in town, much better and without the corporate attitude FF had. Half the guys there didn't have a clue, I told my 'sales rep' I play rugby and his reply was 'ahh wicked mate yeh I used to play I was a midfielder and used to buzz everyone' which set the tone with me lol. Equipment was all good stuff there but just didnt like the atmosphere


----------



## m14rky

just ordered some more along with the free t shirt happy days


----------



## sizar

solidcecil said:


> i have been using this for 3weeks and am very happy with it. so happy that i have made this thread about it!
> 
> my strength has just gone up and up. eg.bent over row went from 75kg-90kg, my deadlift went from 125kg-150kg, my db bench went from 65kg-90kg, db shoulder press has gone from 45kg-55kg etc...
> 
> my size has just gone up aswel everyone keeps saying i have just shot up in size! and i have noticed it aswel.
> 
> do i need to say anymore apart from i would highly recomend to anyone!
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/universal-animal-m-stak---21-packs-1952-p.asp
> 
> btw i dont work for animal! haha


i am on it right now .. i have used it few times .. the 1st time and 2nd time i had better results from it .. i got 2 tubs right now finishing last pack tomorrow and taking a week off then straight back on my 2nd pack i like it .. the strength is good .. way better than creatine and all that rubbish


----------



## solidcecil

yeah good ent it mate.


----------



## sizar

solidcecil said:


> yeah good ent it mate.


Yeah i like it .. do you guys take it on none training day .. i never used to but this i been taking it every day 21 days straight ....


----------



## m14rky

21 days straight


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i take it every day


----------



## sizar

solidcecil said:


> yeah i take it every day


yeah that's what i been doing .. is strange tho if i'm off training it doesn't give me that buzz but when i get to the gym .,, i just wanna attack the weights lol


----------



## solidcecil

haha yeah same as mate, if it was good i would be there 24/7


----------



## HJL

Does this product giev you a stimulation so you preform beter in the gym with more focus, or does help muscle repair and growth?

i always think, is a product helping my muscles grow directly or are they geting bigger because i am training better....


----------



## sizar

HJL said:


> Does this product giev you a stimulation so you preform beter in the gym with more focus, or does help muscle repair and growth?
> 
> i always think, is a product helping my muscles grow directly or are they geting bigger because i am training better....


it does both .. it has BCAA caffeine for performance ( stim tab ) and alot of other stuff too ..


----------



## Bulkamania

Thinking of trying some myself when I'm back to bulking.

Are the tabs solid? Or do some contain liquid?

It's just I hate swallowing big tablets and would rather crush them up if possible.

Btw, they sell them on Discount Supplements for £28.99 inc. delivery :thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311

I think you can take it while cutting as well mate, and after a few days on it now I can definitely say I'll buy it again.


----------



## BigDom86

Bulkamania said:


> Thinking of trying some myself when I'm back to bulking.
> 
> Are the tabs solid? Or do some contain liquid?
> 
> It's just I hate swallowing big tablets and would rather crush them up if possible.
> 
> Btw, they sell them on Discount Supplements for £28.99 inc. delivery :thumbup1:


buy a tablet splitter off ebay. i use this for caffeine tabs, if i want a certain amount


----------



## Bulkamania

BigDom86 said:


> buy a tablet splitter off ebay. i use this for caffeine tabs, if i want a certain amount


Cheers mate, first time I've ever heard of a tablet splitter :laugh:


----------



## 54und3r5

I've just looked at the ingredients of animal m stak and ordered much of the same from websites (majority from myprotein).. Im going to run this supplement cocktail and see what the results are (its comes to £25/month and i have the majority of the ingredients that the m stak has)

Hopefully it'll go well, ill let you all know in a months time


----------



## 5urfinpaul

Has anyone experienced any side effects whilst taking M Stack?? Some reviews I've read said it caused mood swings and feeling depressed, just wondered what you guys have found???


----------



## tom0311

Nothing yet matey, will let you know if I do though. Think it's been 6 days now and I am already stronger in the gym. Did weighted dips today with 35kg of discs on the weight belt 8 times, which I don't think I could have touched a week ago especially as I'm almost 88 kg now. Feeling generally bigger each day as well although it's probably prolonged pump.

54und3r5 it will be interesting to see what happens, although for an extra 2-3 quid you can have ALL the ingredients and have them in tablet form... surely easier isn't it?


----------



## douglas

5urfinpaul said:


> Has anyone experienced any side effects whilst taking M Stack?? Some reviews I've read said it caused mood swings and feeling depressed, just wondered what you guys have found???


naa, none of that. i took an m stak for the 21 days, and due to start another one next week. i didnt experience side effects in general, but i removed the stim from the pak on days off training, and days on is only time i took it. reason being is i took it on an off day not thinking twice about it and felt like i needed to do something and got very frustrated! :laugh: so i have a little pot of red pills now.

all round, the increase in intensity was impressive, and got PB's very quickly, so i belive the little stim is a big part of the m stak.

Mike


----------



## 5urfinpaul

douglas said:


> naa, none of that. i took an m stak for the 21 days, and due to start another one next week. i didnt experience side effects in general, but i removed the stim from the pak on days off training, and days on is only time i took it. reason being is i took it on an off day not thinking twice about it and felt like i needed to do something and got very frustrated! :laugh: so i have a little pot of red pills now.
> 
> all round, the increase in intensity was impressive, and got PB's very quickly, so i belive the little stim is a big part of the m stak.
> 
> Mike


Nice one!! Thinking about giving it a blast before I go on holiday and didn't want to be feeling crap after like. Just out of curiosity what would you class M Stack as, Test Booster, Pre-Work out, Pro-Hormone etc etc??

Cheers


----------



## douglas

To be honest, i dont know.

. It states on the can that its non hormonal.

. i had no increase in labedo, or aggression, so i dont believe there is a test booster in there.

I originally posted enquiring about test boosters, and came across the m stak on this thread, i tried it, and got good gains. i lost body fat somehow which i was pleased about too.


----------



## Guest

I've just finished a cycle of this, found it to be a great product and already have a second can waiting.

Great pumps, good visible gains and felt really inspired when training, however i did notice that i was getting quite short tempered with the girlfriend and began to lose interest in the bedroom........although i can't figure out if thats the M Stak or the fact she's close to getting binned.


----------



## m14rky

Karl 197 said:


> I've just finished a cycle of this, found it to be a great product and already have a second can waiting.
> 
> Great pumps, good visible gains and felt really inspired when training, however i did notice that i was getting quite short tempered with the girlfriend and began to lose interest in the bedroom........although i can't figure out if thats the M Stak or the fact she's close to getting binned.


haha good post


----------



## Mav

Hi,

I have just recieved my M stak but before I start using it I have two questions.

Should The Caffine tablets be taken on non workout days?

My job requires me to take random drug tests, is there anything in this that could cause me to fail the test. Has anyone else had a bupa drug test while on this product?

Cheers


----------



## tom0311

I don't really see the point in taking the caffeine on non workout day, like mentioned earlier in the thread I have a pot of red pills built up from them lol. You can take them if you want but I'm just gonna save them up. Also I'm pretty sure you won't fail a drugs test on it, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Has anyone used this site, this is the cheapest i have seen m stak.

http://www.prozis.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=346


----------



## sizar

Mav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just recieved my M stak but before I start using it I have two questions.
> 
> Should The Caffine tablets be taken on non workout days?
> 
> My job requires me to take random drug tests, is there anything in this that could cause me to fail the test. Has anyone else had a bupa drug test while on this product?
> 
> Cheers


 if your taking drug test .. it might come up .. read the cann it status something like that .. and the caffiene is cool you can take it on non training day .. no problem .. well i do anyway it doesn't bother me.


----------



## ManOnAMission

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Has anyone used this site, this is the cheapest i have seen m stak.
> 
> http://www.prozis.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=346


Says its out of stock and how much is delivery?

The cheapest I found (with delivery) is off ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNIVERSAL-ANIMAL-M-STAK-21-PAK-Testosterone-Booster_W0QQitemZ320396074705QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item4a99181ed1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1688|293%3A1|294%3A50

I have given it a miss this month and gone with this instead http://www.drivensports.co.uk/activate_xtreme.html


----------



## bravo9

Right, is there 2 animal m staks an old one and a new one,

On the prozis site the one at £25 is out of stock but then i found another at £27 in stock


----------



## ManOnAMission

There are two paks, the new one has the red label (like above) while the old one has yellow packaging.


----------



## sizar

bravo9 said:


> Right, is there 2 animal m staks an old one and a new one,
> 
> On the prozis site the one at £25 is out of stock but then i found another at £27 in stock


this is where i get mine ..

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/

but you have to pay for posting unless you order over £100 then is free


----------



## bravo9

Pectoral said:


> There are two paks, the new one has the red label (like above) while the old one has yellow packaging.


Cheers mate


----------



## Dantreadz85

just read all these thought id give it a go , ill report back with how i find it


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

sounds good.

bit deer tho


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> sounds good.
> 
> bit deer tho


It is quite pricey but remember the 21 paks are a months supply as they recommend you go 3 weeks on, 1 week off and looking around at all the non pro hormones, £30 is the average price for a month supply.


----------



## douglas

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=526

£36 free p&p, in stock.

i usually recieve all my supplements with 2 days using the free p&p from this lot.


----------



## Rosko

Apologies but i'm not reading through 16 pages to find this out!!!

Do you still take the other supps with this? Protein i'm guessing yes. Creatine? Fish oils and vits etc ok yes?


----------



## Nemises

To be honest, i dont think i would try it again. Didnt do much for me, a little hungrier thats about it. But seems to be working for alot of others.


----------



## m14rky

yea still use whey fish oils and vits


----------



## colt24

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/universal-animal-m-stak---21-packs-1952-p.asp

Is this the stuff? What comes inside the little pack's?

also do you take on non training day's i may buy some for my clean BULK d:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah thats the stuff mate.

yeah take for 21days straight.


----------



## Robbyg

Do you take a NO with the m-stak ?


----------



## tom0311

I take a cut down version of my usual concoction,

Taurine

AAKG

Beta Alanine

Creatine CEE

Small amount of caffeine on top of the Stim pill in the Pak

Seems to keep the same effects, can't see it doing any harm?


----------



## Robbyg

Thats what i was thinking i was going to leave the sim pill out and use a NO


----------



## tom0311

Robbyg said:


> Thats what i was thinking i was going to leave the sim pill out and use a NO


The red pill that comes with it isn't hardcore enough at all on its own anyway I don't think.


----------



## bravo9

colt24 said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/universal-animal-m-stak---21-packs-1952-p.asp
> 
> Is this the stuff? What comes inside the little pack's?
> 
> also do you take on non training day's i may buy some for my clean BULK d:


i got a different m stak to that mate, mine says universal animal m stak, still got 21 paks in the tub and 8 tabs in each packet is this the old m stak or is it the same


----------



## solidcecil

bravo9 said:


> i got a different m stak to that mate, mine says universal animal m stak, still got 21 paks in the tub and 8 tabs in each packet is this the old m stak or is it the same


is yours in a white tub with yellow and read wrigting?

if so yeah its the same mate, just the old packeting


----------



## bravo9

solidcecil said:


> is yours in a white tub with yellow and read wrigting?
> 
> if so yeah its the same mate, just the old packeting


black n yellow tub mate, its got a figure on it doing like an arnie front bicep pose,,, prob will be the same stuff,, well i hope


----------



## kawikid

I'm just about finished my pack. Not got the big "wow" results like some of the guys are posting.

Lifts have stayed high, little caffine pill is a nice boost for the workout.... not too much... not too little... just enough to pep you up a bit. I get to feeling things like this will give you some gains on the 1st try.... but then i usually take a few weeks off and try another product.

I'm a great believer that the 1st run of almost anything will give the best gains, but if you keep on using it the gains plateau over time.

Overall i did notice a difference, so it's not a useless product. It wont give the same gains as 500mg of test per week, but it does work and give a little boost.

It worked better than the KR Evo creatine and Liquid Fury stuff i had tried previously.


----------



## john12

right sounds good to me, I shall be making an order lets just hope it works for me as much as some of you guys.


----------



## vrmfp

Tomorrow morning, straight to the shop to buy it!

Thanks guys for the reviews!

I'll see how it goes and give some comments later on :thumbup1:

P


----------



## vrmfp

I bought it Saturday. It was my 3rd day today.

Today, I did back with deadlifts 20kg heavier:thumbup1:.

I think there's a lot of placebo in that but hey, as far as I get results!

I'm also 2kg heavier! :confused1: But again, let's see if it sustain itself over the next week...

P


----------



## vrmfp

Hey there. Just ben to the shop to buy some syntha and realised that I was taking "Animal Stack", not "Animal M stack". Didn't know, they were actually different products....

So, sorry to post the review of the wrong product... Animal stack's great though


----------



## colt24

Well... I got mine today, I'm going to head down the gym in about two hour's. I expect to gain atleast 30 LB'S of lean muscle, and to add 50kg on top of my PB'S.

P.S

the tablets smell.

:thumbup1:


----------



## colt24

update,

I took the 8 pill's 20 min's ago, Heart is beating pretty fast. I also have a warm sensation around my chest. head feel's lite?

hmm, gym time wish me luck.


----------



## Bulkamania

Started taking mine yesterday.

As I'm a complete fanny when it comes to taking pills, I crush them up....Which is NOT fun as they don't mix well at all.

I know you're supposed to take them pre-workout but would it be ok to take half of them with one shake and the other half a few hours later with another shake? As I'm not actually looking for the energy/pump from them for my workout. I just crushed all of them up and put all 8 in with my shake and I could taste them, it was pretty horrible. So could I do what I just said and get the same effects?

:beer:


----------



## bicurl

M Stak is more related to food intake rather than getting pumped at the gym.

It is a food partitioning product which means it uses the food you eat to your bodies advantage. You will need to eat LOT's though

If you don't want the 'rush' or energy boost take out the red pill (Caffine)


----------



## Bulkamania

bicurl said:


> M Stak is more related to food intake rather than getting pumped at the gym.
> 
> It is a food partitioning product which means it uses the food you eat to your bodies advantage. You will need to eat LOT's though
> 
> If you don't want the 'rush' or energy boost take out the red pill (Caffine)


Yeah, makes sense mate. So I take it it's ok to split the 8 tabs between 2 shakes at different times of the day?


----------



## Dantreadz85

i just finished a pack of this like a week ago an for me absolutel nothing , stim worked no more than a pro plus would IMO . noticed no gains in strengh other than the same rate i was making anywayz , an no differece in my physique ,

so for me this is a thumbs down an will not be ordering again


----------



## bicurl

Did you up your food intake whilst on the product?

I have been using it for about 5 cylces now and only now am I not progressing. Will come off it for a bit and try something else.. Perhaps TEST.

I did cycle Stak with M-stak but I Found Stak to be a bit dodgy. There is bloody anti Hair fall out pills in that thing lol

However I did gain some good size whilst on STAK with M-STAK

As for splitting the pills... Probably not a good idea.. Just get them in you before your workout.

Why can't you swallow them? Must admit when I first took them I chocked... Now I can take the lot at once lol.


----------



## Bulkamania

bicurl said:


> Did you up your food intake whilst on the product?
> 
> I have been using it for about 5 cylces now and only now am I not progressing. Will come off it for a bit and try something else.. Perhaps TEST.
> 
> I did cycle Stak with M-stak but I Found Stak to be a bit dodgy. There is bloody anti Hair fall out pills in that thing lol
> 
> However I did gain some good size whilst on STAK with M-STAK
> 
> As for splitting the pills... Probably not a good idea.. Just get them in you before your workout.
> 
> Why can't you swallow them? Must admit when I first took them I chocked... Now I can take the lot at once lol.


Not sure mate, took a tablet not long back and it got stuck in my throat, it's just a psycological thing I think.

I was going to get Test but at £55 a tub I thaught **** that!

I've got Stak too, but I'm running M-Stak for 3 weeks then Stak for 3 weeks instead of them together.

And yes, my diet has been calculated and is good to go, 3 days in and I'm pretty much constantly bloated!


----------



## Dantreadz85

yep upped food intake an just put on weight mate , no muscle mass jus fat , in fact the body fat machine an that said i had lost muscle an gained fat since the start of m stak , imho mate i think its more sycalogical (sp) than anything else . same as most things


----------



## bicurl

Bulkamania said:


> And yes, my diet has been calculated and is good to go, 3 days in and I'm pretty much constantly bloated!


What is your diet and what is your current weight ?


----------



## Bulkamania

bicurl said:


> What is your diet and what is your current weight ?


I'm currently around 13.10 stone, just finished a keto diet. You'll find my diet in the gaining weight section, it's called "Bulk diet workout out properly!"

:cool2:


----------



## vrmfp

Bulkamania said:


> As I'm not actually looking for the energy/pump from them for my workout.


It seems the red ones are for energy (red it on here, and the guy from the shop said the same). I guess u could just not take those, or take them just during the day to give u energy ...


----------



## cecil_sensation

iv fin my animal co**** about 2 weeks ago, i used to take the red 1s out if i was taking them on a non training day


----------



## vrmfp

I've got only three days left before I finish my cycle. The first 10 days were really good. I was really motivated, and managed to increase 20-30% on the weight of most exercise!

I was really pleased. I also took 3kilos, and all my mates noticed I looked bigger.

However, it went kinda downhill since. Troubles to sleep, and subsequently a few crap gym sessions... And F*** it's hard to eat so much... lol...


----------



## TIMMY_432

Is m stak bad for your liver?


----------



## GunnaGetBig

TIMMY_432 said:


> Is m stak bad for your liver?


No


----------



## Andy Dee

ok guys, whats the catch, does it shut you down and what are the side effects from this? Also what gains do you keep after discontinuing use?


----------



## GunnaGetBig

andysutils said:


> ok guys, whats the catch, does it shut you down and what are the side effects from this? Also what gains do you keep after discontinuing use?


No catch. No shut down. Basically it boosts your natural testosterone production which in turn boosts strength/growth


----------



## Coop

I found this review of this product on another website, i found it quite amusing-

best ever - February 14, 2008

Reviewer: BigRichardl from Gallup, AZ

This stuff is the best product ever. I am on my fourth cycle and have added 23 lbs of muscle and increased my bench by 95 lbs. I take it right before a workout or high school basketball game. It gives me such a rush of energy and makes me so aggressive. Last week I got into a fight during a basketball game. This dude outweighed me by fifty pounds. I laid his ass out and his teeth. After the game I went home a fuked my girlfriend like a beast for three hours straight. Great Product!!!


----------



## Andy Dee

Coop said:


> Last week I got into a fight during a basketball game. This dude outweighed me by fifty pounds. I laid his ass out and his teeth. After the game I went home a fuked my girlfriend like a beast for three hours straight. Great Product!!!


 :lol: :lollease tell me your kidding or is that whats written on the back of the tub it comes in? :lol:



GunnaGetBig said:


> No catch. No shut down. Basically it boosts your natural testosterone production which in turn boosts strength/growth


Thats fair enough, where do you stand after you stop using it though?


----------



## Andy Dee

Sorry im not buying into this and im not sayin your lying.

Youve had amazing strenght gains in 3 weeks and shot up in dramatic size that everyone notices on a product that has no sides, isnt toxic, doesnt shut you down or mess with your HPTA and requires no PCT?


----------



## robisco11

Its a solid product, i wouldnt say its as amazing as some people seem to think. You have to ask yourself if its a placebo effect, people dont make the kind of gains they claim in that time span.


----------



## BigDom86

in all honesty i think theres something in it which isnt listed, there are many "supplements" that have done this


----------



## robisco11

BigDom86 said:


> in all honesty i think theres something in it which isnt listed, there are many "supplements" that have done this


could be. Have you used it? Didnt seem particularily special tbh...


----------



## BigDom86

no i havnt used it. its too expensive for me. if i was going to try something like this id just go on the gear instead lol


----------



## robisco11

BigDom86 said:


> no i havnt used it. its too expensive for me. if i was going to try something like this id just go on the gear instead lol


I've used it a couple of times, too dear though like you say to keep it up .


----------



## ParaManiac

BigDom86 said:


> no i havnt used it. its too expensive for me. if i was going to try something like this id just go on the gear instead lol


Cmon mate,I know you jest,however,a bit of a daft comment none the less,there's some very impressionable people on here


----------



## robisco11

like me......im a very impressionable person....


----------



## ParaManiac

robisco11 said:


> like me......im a very impressionable person....


Yeah you do an awesome Jimmy Cranky! :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86

ParaManiac said:


> Yeah you do an awesome Jimmy Cranky! :tongue:


LOL:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

in all seriousness id love to see some real world feedback on this. not just people saying its awesome etc etc.

like a log, with before and after wieghts and pics etc


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> Yeah you do an awesome Jimmy Cranky! :tongue:


 :ban: :ban:


----------



## ukcakeman

iv been taking animal M stack now for 6 days now and i feel good in the gym but im gettin side effects, my heart feels heavy and dont feel right, anybody else get this? or any other side effects? cheers


----------



## jimmy79

im on my second cycle of mstak i had a break from training. as i had a few problems, i have had good gains from the mstak and weights have gone up alot there are some photos on my journal. I found a cheap supply on ebay at £28.50 per tub not bad.


----------



## Gagey88

solidcecil said:


> bear in mind i have never used any type of gear, but i would say just do the one then when you come off after pct use the mstak


Looks good. Whats 'the one' by the way??


----------



## solidcecil

Gagey88 said:


> Looks good. Whats 'the one' by the way??


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/76236-russell-roids.html


----------



## Gagey88

solidcecil said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/76236-russell-roids.html


just finished reading it bud :laugh:


----------



## ukcakeman

soo nobody else get any side effects at all then??


----------



## sizar

i have used animal M stack many times .. 1st couple of times i had the best strengh and gain on it.. then sort off stopped working for me .. i don't know .. what happened but i would say if it's your 1st time then is def worth trying ..


----------



## solidcecil

ukcakeman said:


> soo nobody else get any side effects at all then??


no, not that iv heard of mate



sizar said:


> i have used animal M stack many times .. 1st couple of times i had the best strengh and gain on it.. then sort off stopped working for me .. i don't know .. what happened but i would say if it's your 1st time then is def worth trying ..


yeah i agree that the first time i got the best gains but have still had some good gains after like 7courses


----------



## steve_b21

Would you guys recommend using this with kre alkayn creatine tabs at the same time?

Ive not tried either at the moment.


----------



## solidcecil

well iv never used creatine whist on it, dont really see the point but give it a try if you wish


----------



## steve_b21

As i aint used either , Animal M or Kre creatine ... i was thinkin that if i took them both at the same time, i probably wont know which one is working the best for me, so now am thinking of doing one or the other and maybe at a later date combine them.


----------



## cs_99

Maybe a stupid question ppl, but is this some sort of steroid (anabolic or otherwise) or is it just like protein and or a weight gaining shake just in tablet form??

Asking because i have no idea myself and don't really want to take any steroids or unnatural products unknowingly, lol


----------



## sizar

it's not steriod it's supplement .. it comes under test booster of some sort lol good stuff tho.


----------



## cs_99

sizar said:


> it's not steriod it's supplement .. it comes under test booster of some sort lol good stuff tho.


cheers mate, just didnt know what catergory it was under, so it's basically like a testo booster or something similar anway??

I knew someone in my gym that used to use animal stack adn or pack are they fairly similar to this, heard he had really good gains. and sometime his **** came out green, lol true or not?


----------



## solidcecil

cs_99 said:


> cheers mate, just didnt know what catergory it was under, so it's basically like a testo booster or something similar anway??
> 
> I knew someone in my gym that used to use animal stack adn or pack are they fairly similar to this, heard he had really good gains. and sometime his **** came out green, lol *true or not?*


no


----------



## cs_99

so if i'm current;y taking:

BSN's True MAss (as protein / weight gainer)

BSN's Cellmass - as creatine - but going off this for 3/4 weeks as i've been on it for 12 weeks

BSN's No/Xplode (only sometime, for pre-workout)

how should i incorporate this aswell with those above supps??


----------



## steve_b21

I got hold of this stuff a few days ago... and i think im going to start taking it from tomorrow....

Just to confirm that i have to take all EIGHT pills in one go? EIGHT! ?


----------



## douglas

steve_b21 said:


> I got hold of this stuff a few days ago... and i think im going to start taking it from tomorrow....
> 
> Just to confirm that i have to take all EIGHT pills in one go? EIGHT! ?


yeh mate all 8. the red one is the stim, remove as you wish to. i didnt, it was ok for the 1st few days, then didnt effect me.

8 is nothing though, try stacking the m stak with the stak, plus some kre alkalyn and ur taking 18 prior to work out. done two cycles of that, and ill never do it again.

what a mission


----------



## steve_b21

Il also be taking :

Vitamin x 3 (1 at a time)

Omega x 6 (2 at a time)

Kre Alkalyn x 4 (2 in the mornin, 2 after training)

8 pills for Animal M...

So a day il be hitting 21 pills ! for 21 days ! = 441 pills lol

Is it ok to do that?


----------



## solidcecil

steve_b21 said:


> Il also be taking :
> 
> Vitamin x 3 (1 at a time)
> 
> Omega x 6 (2 at a time)
> 
> Kre Alkalyn x 4 (2 in the mornin, 2 after training)
> 
> 8 pills for Animal M...
> 
> So a day il be hitting 21 pills ! for 21 days ! = 441 pills lol
> 
> Is it ok to do that?


yeah thats fine, you might rattle a bit but its cool 

i used to take about 37 tabs aday, including mstak,multis,fish oil, zma,trib,etc..


----------



## douglas

^^^^ sounds about right! lol, think i was doing something like that too at one time. its not right is it!



steve_b21 said:


> Kre Alkalyn x 4 (2 in the mornin, 2 after training)


after taking them for a while mate, i found better results takine 2 prior to exercise, and 2 post exercise. on non training days 4 about the time you'd train. dunno how or why i thought it was/felt different, but i felt better for it.


----------



## steve_b21

cheers for the info guys.

is it better to take the animal on a empty stomach? i tend to try and get a shake or a small meal in about a hr before training.

Also, regarding the kre, how long did u cycle for? 8 weeks?


----------



## douglas

i got the container with 240 in and finished it, so it was roughly 6 weeks i think mate, if there were more in there id of carried on to make it 8, but left it a week or 2 and got another load. i just continuously cycle it now, 6-8 weeks on, 1-2 weeks off. got better results than mono and creapure in my experience


----------



## steve_b21

douglas said:


> i got the container with 240 in and finished it, so it was roughly 6 weeks i think mate, if there were more in there id of carried on to make it 8, but left it a week or 2 and got another load. i just continuously cycle it now, 6-8 weeks on, 1-2 weeks off. got better results than mono and creapure in my experience


Yeh i got the 240 container aswell, works out 8 weeks and 4 days (4 a day) .... might take it for 8 weeks and then take a week or 2 off. First time trying KRE so see how it goes.

Animal time tomorrow, wish me luck :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

steve_b21 said:


> cheers for the info guys.
> 
> *is it better to take the animal on a empty stomach? i tend to try and get a shake or a small meal in about a hr before training.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Also, regarding the kre, how long did u cycle for? 8 weeks?


well i always find that taking tabblets on a empty stomach makes me feel ill, so i always either had mine with a shake or a pre workout meal.


----------



## leonface

4 days into my first cycle of M-Stak and I have to say it's already having an effect, I was at a plateau with regards motivation/diet/training etc and this has blown the roof off it. To start with I was a bit pessimistic as to how effective it would be but I'm already having the best workouts I've ever experienced, I'm eating more, lifting more, but looking leaner already - just had a shoulder session and had serious vascularity for the first time in my arms, shoulders and neck. Can't believe how fast it's happened!

I don't work for Universal btw, just a very happy customer!


----------



## solidcecil

thats good to hear leon, glad its working well for you. seems like its a mirracle supp first time you use it dont it! keep us updated with how it goes bro


----------



## cs_99

I'm in 2 minds on weather or not i should get this, how do u decide lol


----------



## solidcecil

cs_99 said:


> I'm in 2 minds on weather or not i should get this, how do u decide lol


how old are you? i would recomend it, but its quite expensive.


----------



## luk2dae

M-Stak didnt do much for me, I should have just spent the money on rump steak instead


----------



## jimmy79

i love mstak always get good results from it going to start my 4th cycle in a couple of weeks!!!!


----------



## M_at

How long do you leave between cycles mate?

I've done 2 but the second was nowhere near as effective as the first.


----------



## solidcecil

each time i have used it iv seen less results. iv done about 5 cycles of it i think.


----------



## freeline

got a tub free today so im going to give it a go. not expecting anything drastic or even to happen so if something does then ill be happy. i hope its not another la muscle norafail type product thats all..


----------



## cs_99

solidcecil said:


> how old are you? i would recomend it, but its quite expensive.


23 mate (old ass, lol) only been training coming up 2 years now

Also is this a steroid or something similar??


----------



## solidcecil

cs_99 said:


> 23 mate (old ass, lol) only been training coming up 2 years now
> 
> Also is this a steroid or something similar??


cool, na its not a steriod or anything like one mate.

i would say give it a go and report back your gains mate


----------



## Guest

Woah you have ALL got it wrong. Let me tell you a little secret that has just got out...The reason you are gaining from this is mainly because it contains Turkesterone! Now you may or may not of heard of this, it is a plant sterol a FAR MORE potent version of Beta Ecdysterone. I asked on here about it before and many idiots said don't waste your money! Turkesterone is now taking over the bodybuilding industry (Look it up if you don't believe me). It can be picked up as cheap as £25 for a months supply @ 500mg a day. My brother gained 10lbs in just over 6 weeks off it (Not fat before anyone says) Never had his fat measured but if anything he lost fat and looks more cut, many lads i know that have used it have had great gains from it. So don't waste your money on M Stak as it's low dosed and pricey, get Turkesterone and some amino acids! (I am not a salesman trying to promote them or any of that ****) This stuff works and i don't care who tries saying otherwise as i know many that have and still use it and they have ALL made excellent progress. It's is not your typical overhyped junk like Creatine, the stuff works. I have just got a deal myself on 200grams of it, thats how confident i am in it from what i've seen. Search hard as most of the caps are low dosed, get it in the 40% powder if you can. What you gotta lose £25? You waste that in creatine and crap anyways, so just give a go & when you're hench, remember who told you! Haha


----------



## GunnaGetBig

interesting....will look into that dan


----------



## Ash1981

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Woah you have ALL got it wrong. Let me tell you a little secret that has just got out...The reason you are gaining from this is mainly because it contains Turkesterone! Now you may or may not of heard of this, it is a plant sterol a FAR MORE potent version of Beta Ecdysterone. I asked on here about it before and many idiots said don't waste your money! Turkesterone is now taking over the bodybuilding industry (Look it up if you don't believe me). It can be picked up as cheap as £25 for a months supply @ 500mg a day. My brother gained 10lbs in just over 6 weeks off it (Not fat before anyone says) Never had his fat measured but if anything he lost fat and looks more cut, many lads i know that have used it have had great gains from it. So don't waste your money on M Stak as it's low dosed and pricey, get Turkesterone and some amino acids! (I am not a salesman trying to promote them or any of that ****) This stuff works and i don't care who tries saying otherwise as i know many that have and still use it and they have ALL made excellent progress. It's is not your typical overhyped junk like Creatine, the stuff works. I have just got a deal myself on 200grams of it, thats how confident i am in it from what i've seen. Search hard as most of the caps are low dosed, get it in the 40% powder if you can. What you gotta lose £25? You waste that in creatine and crap anyways, so just give a go & when you're hench, remember who told you! Haha


would this be a good choice???

http://www.earthrise-foods.co.uk/turkesterone-40-hplc---build-muscle-lose-fat-3-p.asp


----------



## Scrappy

ive herd of this turkesterone before but never really looked in to it, very interested to research it naw though, ive herd of peaple having 1g daily, at those doseges it wouldnt really work out that cheap i wouldnt have thought, if gains have been made on 500mg though i might try it


----------



## jimmy79

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-Caps-40-HPLC-Turkesterone-Natural-Ecdysterone_W0QQitemZ160401904532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item2558b2d394


----------



## jimmy79

http://www.world-anabolic-supplements.com/turkesterone.html


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Just found this site.

http://www.earthrise-foods.co.uk/turkesterone-40-hplc---build-muscle-lose-fat-3-p.asp


----------



## Guest

God i have had 8 messages asking about Turkesterone now haha! I already said it can be found on Ebay. Just finished my first week of it after a gym lay off of over 3 months. I feel pumped in and out the gym and generally feel good! God that guy on Ebay should be giving me freebe's for all the custom i have got him hahaha.


----------



## Guest

To answer a few questions. It can be found on Ebay. No PCT needed. This isn't a miracle formula you will need a good diet in place and to train hard. I am using 500mg a day and will be going up to 1g a day. As for how long to run it your guess is as good as mine. The length i run it will depend on how well i am gaining and how i feel, probably 8-12 weeks and then a 8 weeks off.


----------



## GunnaGetBig

I've seen a lot of talk that this stuff they all sell claiming to be 40% turkesterone is actually no where near 40% when tested


----------



## Guest

GunnaGetBig said:


> I've seen a lot of talk that this stuff they all sell claiming to be 40% turkesterone is actually no where near 40% when tested


Really? Do you have any test results showing this? :whistling:


----------



## GunnaGetBig

no but theres no test results showing that it's 40% either! :whistling:


----------



## R84

dan-cov-boxer said:


> To answer a few questions. It can be found on Ebay. No PCT needed. This isn't a miracle formula you will need a good diet in place and to train hard. I am using 500mg a day and will be going up to 1g a day. As for how long to run it your guess is as good as mine. The length i run it will depend on how well i am gaining and how i feel, probably 8-12 weeks and then a 8 weeks off.


Dan, are you running anything alongside this? Would be interested to know how you progress and how much of your potential gains you could attribute to Turk.


----------



## Guest

GunnaGetBig said:


> no but theres no test results showing that it's 40% either! :whistling:




*40% HPLC Ajuga Turkestanica*

*
Test Results (Powders and Liquids)*
​

  %

Ajuga Turkestanica

Ajuga TurkestanicaDicyandiamideDihydrotriazineSodium*1*Powder

#1

19.75725000 ppm120 ppmn.d.80 ppm*2*Powder

#2

39.55000 ppm54 ppmn.d.no data*3*Liquid39.85000 ppm570 ppm860 ppmno data

n.d. = non-detectable

HPLC = high-performance liquid chromatography

:whistling:

http://www.tonvara.net/tonvarajuly09TK4.html


*Turkesterone Products*​



*Name - Link*​*Servings*​*Price*

*
Per Serving*​*Lowest Price*​





 *Gaspari Nutrition SuperPump250, 280 Grams*14​$1.21​$16.97

[Choose Flavor]​ *Gaspari Nutrition SuperPump250, 800 Grams*40​$0.87​$34.89

[Choose Flavor]​ *iSatori ISA-TEST GF, 104 Capsules*26​$1.84​$47.89

[Order]​ *Sports One ProDiol XS, 60 Capsules*30​$0.80​$23.99

[Order]​ *ThermoLife E-BOL, 150 Capsules*75​$0.67​$49.99

[Order]​ *Universal Animal M-Stak, 21 Paks*21​$1.57​$32.89

[Order]​ 







*Xyience XTEST, 90 Capsules*45​ 
<TD height=11 background=i.gif width=475 colSpan=4><SPACER type=block" height="1" width="1">[/TD]
<TD height=11 background=i.gif width=475 colSpan=4><SPACER type=block" height="1" width="1">[/TD]
<TD height=11 background=i.gif width=475 colSpan=4><SPACER type=block" height="1" width="1">[/TD]
<TD height=11 background=i.gif width=475 colSpan=4><SPACER type=block" height="1" width="1">[/TD]
<TD height=11 background=i.gif width=475 colSpan=4><SPACER type=block" height="1" width="1">[/TD]
<TD height=11 background=i.gif width=475 colSpan=4><SPACER type=block" height="1" width="1">[/TD]
In some of the most powerful supplements going.http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/turkesterone.html]


----------



## Guest

R84 said:


> Dan, are you running anything alongside this? Would be interested to know how you progress and how much of your potential gains you could attribute to Turk.


I am using ''Elite training pack'' similar to M Stak but a lot cheaper & contains alot more healthy fats, enzymes, amino acids etc in the mornings with breakfast, amino acids (Before and after training), whey (After training)and casein protein(Before bed), Turkesterone 40 mins prior to training and creapure after training. Currently bulking and on approx 4,000/5000cals a day. I will see where this takes me & how much cutting is needed before my next cycle which will be a Testosterone based cycle.

Up 5lbs in the first week but this will be due to water weight.


----------



## Guest

I will make a blog sometime within the week with before and after pics.


----------



## Nemises

when you say your taking 500mg is this 500mgs (2 x 250mg caps) or do you mean 50mg of pure turkesterone.

I was thinking about trying mstak again, even though last time it didnt do much. so i think il give this a go instead. iv ordered 120 caps will try 4 a day and see if iy

t does much. it has some good reviews.


----------



## kawikid

Interesting this.

I'm a bit sceptical of that iffy name... turkesterone!!!!

Did a google search and there's a few forums basically laughing it out the place.

Really interested to see/hear more from Dan. Obviously your not a natural, so it's interesting to see anything apart from a course that gives such good gains.

On google it says it's a sticky powder which drys out very quickly when exposed to air so is extremely hard to work with. Also says it's extremely expensive....and that post came direct from Animal who obviously but it in to put in the packs. Hence i'm a bit dubious about the pills and why they're so cheap. I take it thats why they're 40%?? Coz the other 60% is stuff to bind them and keep it stable??


----------



## GunnaGetBig

The stuff they put in the supps is not the same as the stuff they're selling in bulk on ebay. The stuff on ebay is from china so god knows what goes in it. I have a certificate of analysis from an actual lab of a "20% turkesterone" and not a basic thing like the above which has no link to a lab.

I've attached the certificate....hopefully lol

CDXA-ARS-5768-00 ORD31300 Turkesterone OOS.pdf


----------



## MillionG

The turkesterone on eBay comes in 250mg pills, 40% strength..

And it's been said that 500mg is a good dose, so is that 2x250mg pills a day? Or 5x250mg pills as they're only 40% each......?

Dan cov boxer, is the eBay seller linked on the previous page the one you use? Because your supplier is obviously reliable.

How long are these normally run for? 21days like animal stak? Or longer?


----------



## big_nige

is it worth just to get mstack as i cant find any sources which look legit!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

big_nige said:


> is it worth just to get mstack as i cant find any sources which look legit!


Thinking the same as you, if m stak works why use something that may not work and may be contaminated crap from god knows where.


----------



## Kysrian

I'd be interested to know this also, as i'm contemplating whether or not to start taking M-Stak.


----------



## big_nige

all the sites ive looked at look fake and only 40% why not 100% ??


----------



## solidcecil

big_nige said:


> is it worth just to get mstack as i cant find any sources which look legit!





Ken Hutchinson said:


> Thinking the same as you, if m stak works why use something that may not work and may be contaminated crap from god knows where.





Kysrian said:


> I'd be interested to know this also, as i'm contemplating whether or not to start taking M-Stak.


Yes if you cant find anywere legit, i would recomend using mstak


----------



## Guest

MillionG said:


> The turkesterone on eBay comes in 250mg pills, 40% strength..
> 
> And it's been said that 500mg is a good dose, so is that 2x250mg pills a day? Or 5x250mg pills as they're only 40% each......?
> 
> Dan cov boxer, is the eBay seller linked on the previous page the one you use? Because your supplier is obviously reliable.
> 
> How long are these normally run for? 21days like animal stak? Or longer?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/40-Pure-Turkesterone-STRONGER-than-Beta-Ecdysterone_W0QQitemZ130372108539QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item1e5ac880fb


----------



## Guest

big_nige said:


> all the sites ive looked at look fake and only 40% why not 100% ??


Good question i am guessing it's down to price, or maybe a 100% pure would be a plant :lol:


----------



## MillionG

dan-cov-boxer said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/40-Pure-Turkesterone-STRONGER-than-Beta-Ecdysterone_W0QQitemZ130372108539QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item1e5ac880fb


Already bought some from World Anabolic through some health foods store.

Any tips on it's useage?


----------



## Guest

tests cheaper, like.


----------



## WRT

Dan said:


> tests cheaper, like.


 :lol: I bet it's sh1t anyway.


----------



## Guest

its probs just that tribulus ****e, thats 40% of bullsh1t too


----------



## MillionG

Dan said:


> tests cheaper, like.


Saw that coming.

Hopefully it will do something, if not then it's only £30, spend that on a night out, no big loss. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Saw it coming coz its true & it works, stop beating around the bush wasting money and buy 20ml of test.


----------



## MillionG

Dan said:


> Saw it coming coz its true & it works, stop beating around the bush wasting money and buy 20ml of test.


Lol I might do, eventually. But right now I'm not ready to join the roidhead ranks. :innocent:


----------



## MillionG

And it's not cheaper because there's the cost of support sups and PCT drugs.

And needles and syringes and alcohol wipes and a sharps box and so on and so forth.


----------



## Guest

MillionG said:


> And it's not cheaper because there's the cost of support sups and PCT drugs.
> 
> And needles and syringes and alcohol wipes and a sharps box and so on and so forth.


free

fairly cheap in the long run


----------



## WRT

Spending a bit extra on test + PCT will be worth it and get much greater gains I'm sure rather than buying an extract of a plant:lol:


----------



## Guest

only plant id buy is cannabis. thats cheaper than *turd*esterone :lol:


----------



## MillionG

Dan said:


> only plant id buy is cannabis. thats cheaper than *turd*esterone :lol:


Good gains on gwan?


----------



## Guest

The way i am gaining off this stuff if it carries on i certainly won't be running Test ever again tbh 

Don't knock it till you try it lol. Going up to a gram a day of 'Turdesterone' as you call it haha.


----------



## Ash1981

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The way i am gaining off this stuff if it carries on i certainly won't be running Test ever again tbh
> 
> Don't knock it till you try it lol. Going up to a gram a day of 'Turdesterone' as you call it haha.


Is it just turkestrone you are supp'in with or are you taking anything else mate?


----------



## big_nige

dan-cov what turkestrone have u got???????


----------



## R84

Dan...get your Turdesterone journal up mate!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Nemises

Iv been on a gram for a few days. Early days yet to tell anything.

What have you experienced so far dan


----------



## Guest

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The way i am gaining off this stuff if it carries on i certainly won't be running Test ever again tbh
> 
> Don't knock it till you try it lol. Going up to a gram a day of 'Turdesterone' as you call it haha.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So you have the secret forumla that no one else knows about, yeah ok.


----------



## big_nige

so u recon its bull shi8t dan?


----------



## MillionG

big_nige said:


> so u recon its bull shi8t dan?


Dan's just afraid of change. He'd cry if you bought him a new car. :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Do you have to run like a pct with this stuff?


----------



## Guest

its a plant extract :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Got form said:


> Do you have to run like a pct with this stuff?


No mate. It's not a steroid. All it does is improve your body's protein absorbtion


----------



## MillionG

GunnaGetBig said:


> No mate. It's not a steroid. All it does is improve your body's protein absorbtion


And increases RNA production efficiency, therefore increasing the rate of protein synthesis. Aparently...


----------



## GunnaGetBig

MillionG said:


> And increases RNA production efficiency, therefore increasing the rate of protein synthesis. Aparently...


Yea that's what I meant ... Protein Absorbtion/Protein Synthesis....it was late man :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Cheers lads...nice to get a sensible answer:thumb:


----------



## garethmcl

is it best to take this animal mstak with something before the session. ive been on it for 3weeks now and no real increase in size but i do feel my arms are solid after/during workout. should i take a protein shake before gym with this and also shake after?


----------



## GunnaGetBig

garethmcl said:


> is it best to take this animal mstak with something before the session. ive been on it for 3weeks now and no real increase in size but i do feel my arms are solid after/during workout. should i take a protein shake before gym with this and also shake after?


IMO you should be taking a protein shake before and after anyway...

So yea have a shake before and after


----------



## garethmcl

ah ****, i havnt been, just after. right ill do that. thanks


----------



## solidcecil

IMO no need to take a shake before, just have a pre workout meal 1hour before training. much better


----------



## kawikid

who is that in your new avvy ?


----------



## solidcecil

its Erik Fankhouser


----------



## bradleyroblett

im on this at the moment only four days into it tho should hopefully make good progress


----------



## A5H

Guys,

Whats the cheapest you can get mstak from and where?

Cheers


----------



## garethmcl

ive done my 3weeks with it and didnt notice any mad difference at all, im on my week off and im going to the gym later so ill know then if i can still lift the same etc.


----------



## vrmfp

A5H said:


> Guys,
> 
> Whats the cheapest you can get mstak from and where?
> 
> Cheers


Read the whole thread. Several places mentionned...


----------



## BoltonBobcat

right is it ok to take this with say CNP pro peptide / recover and creatine all as part of my daily clean diet?

or should i drop other protein shakes?


----------



## solidcecil

na its fine mate


----------



## Rosko

Thought i'd give it a go to!!!!! What a sucker!!!! :surrender:

Will start Thursday, let you know how it goes!!


----------



## solidcecil

Rosko said:


> Thought i'd give it a go to!!!!! What a sucker!!!! :surrender:
> 
> Will start Thursday, let you know how it goes!!


it was my new avi that done it for ya, wasnt it! 

keep us updated bro


----------



## Rosko

You know what, it was, until you confessed to it being an imposter the other day!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

:lol:


----------



## Guest

For anyone thats interested in Turkesterone. The gains are brilliant and my lifts are going up an up, especially my deadlift but i am in two minds whether to keep on it or not as i can't stop ****ting! 4 times already today and i have another 1 brewing lol.


----------



## Nemises

How long have you been on dan, and when did it kick in?

Iv dun a few monster turds, wieghts up, lifts up but not sure if turk.


----------



## MillionG

dan-cov-boxer said:


> For anyone thats interested in Turkesterone. The gains are brilliant and my lifts are going up an up, especially my deadlift but i am in two minds whether to keep on it or not as i can't stop ****ting! 4 times already today and i have another 1 brewing lol.


Lol noticed any other sides other than increased dump frequency?

Can you give us some figures? How much have your lifts gone up? How much weight have you put on if any?

Cheers


----------



## Ashcrapper

dan-cov-boxer said:


> For anyone thats interested in Turkesterone. The gains are brilliant and my lifts are going up an up, especially my deadlift but i am in two minds whether to keep on it or not as i can't stop ****ting! 4 times already today and i have another 1 brewing lol.


what supplement you actually taking dan?


----------



## Guest

Nemises said:


> How long have you been on dan, and when did it kick in?
> 
> Iv dun a few monster turds, wieghts up, lifts up but not sure if turk.


Not sure how long i have been on about 3 weeks at a guess, think this is week 4 :confused1: Started feeling it kicking bigtime in week 2. My deadlifts up over 15kg and i feel i still could of banged out more. The turds, i dunno what is going on with that but i have had 5 monsters already today. I haven't weighed myself but i have definately put on a decent amount of weight, a few have noticed and commented and i look more vascular, the veins sticking out are getting insane. Looking like a friggin road map :lol: Well chuffed with it, all except i can't stop going to the bog and it's not diarrhea either. Maybe i need to cut the fibre down a little in my diet :thumbup1: What are your lifts and weight increase like?


----------



## Guest

It's a plant sterol named Turkesterone, it's been out for a while but it was only the 2% stuff. I have managed to get the 40% stuff. It can be found in some products such as Gaspari Superdump


----------



## Nemises

Squat, deadlift r well up. But im skeptical, as iv alro recently just started ripptoes routine and have uped cals. Im in about 2 weeks in at 1g a day. Havnt noticed anything major to be honest.


----------



## Rosko

First day today, fcuk me, that little red fella has got a kick to him aint he!!!! :scared:

I've never drank hot drinks so therefore never had caffeine really, i can honestly say i felt like i'd had a cheeky line before my workout!!! Pupils dilated and hands and legs were shaking!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (what a pu$$y!!) :lol:

Can safely say i don't think i'll be taking the red pill on rest days!!!


----------



## Nemises

Tel me about it lol. When i tried mstak i couldnt sleep, so i didnt take red 1, i savd them up.

Got a ps3 and played bad company til 4.30am and had to get up at 6.30 for a course. I thought it would be a good time to take red pill. It woke me up but i feel ****e now.


----------



## denholm blue

Got two 21 packs today and plan on starting next month,is it ok to keep

taking my protein shakes when on this.


----------



## Bulkamania

denholm blue said:


> Got two 21 packs today and plan on starting next month,is it ok to keep
> 
> taking my protein shakes when on this.


Yes of course mate, you still need to take in your required protein no matter what you take.


----------



## denholm blue

Bulkamania said:


> Yes of course mate, you still need to take in your required protein no matter what you take.


Cool will keep taking it,i thought i had got a good bargain when i bought m stack from prozis,turns out not so good you need to pay delivery(as expected) but also a customs charge.Still im looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## MillionG

denholm blue said:


> Got two 21 packs today and plan on starting next month,is it ok to keep
> 
> taking my protein shakes when on this.


I'd be careful, dem protein shakez is hardcore sh1t, you dun wanna get 2 big enit!


----------



## denholm blue

MillionG said:


> I'd be careful, dem protein shakez is hardcore sh1t, you dun wanna get 2 big enit!


Ah knowledge must be wonderful,me a mere mortal has to ask. :thumb:


----------



## MillionG

denholm blue said:


> A knowledge must be wonderful,me a mere mortal has to ask. :thumb:


Lol sorry, it's just that the question was akin to 'Should I stop eating chicken when I'm on mstak?'


----------



## Rosko

MillionG said:


> Lol sorry, it's just that the question was akin to 'Should I stop eating chicken when I'm on mstak?'


Only if you start clucking!!


----------



## cs_99

Rosko said:


> Only if you start clucking!!


lol, going to order this and cellmass today, see how it goes when i start taking both from next week :thumb:


----------



## BennyC

This is tempting. An old training partner of mine uses Animal Pak's. Only into my second week of my bulk and have already added a few new supps to my stack to try so will see how I get on. Will deffinatley keep my eyes peeled for any bargains and give this a shot in the near future.


----------



## SA12

Any new deals on this product guys? or are the links posted previously in the thread still the best around?

Ta


----------



## solidcecil

i think sshealthfoods will still be the best i think mate


----------



## BennyC

I'm a little confused as to what this actually is?

Is it a test booster? or a mineral/vitamin package? or both?


----------



## Bulkamania

BennyC said:


> I'm a little confused as to what this actually is?
> 
> Is it a test booster? or a mineral/vitamin package? or both?


It increases protein synthesis.


----------



## GunnaGetBig

solidcecil said:


> i think sshealthfoods will still be the best i think mate


Seems quite expensive on there. £28 plus £6 postage. Cheapest I've seen is just under £32 on eBay including postage


----------



## BennyC

Bulkamania said:


> It increases protein synthesis.


More so than something like pulsing Leucine?

Seems quite steep for a PS, though if it works as well as people make out in this thread it'll be worth every penny.


----------



## Bulkamania

GunnaGetBig said:


> Seems quite expensive on there. £28 plus £6 postage. Cheapest I've seen is just under £32 on eBay including postage


Just found a site called All Star Nutrition selling it on Ebay for £30.97 delivered :thumbup1:


----------



## skaman007

is it really that good ,i think primordial performances phyto test is much better...each serving has 800mg per day of 5-methoxy isoflavione and 800mgs testofen....animal pak doesnt touch that ,all it has is a proprietary blend ,.....


----------



## denholm blue

skaman007 said:


> is it really that good ,i think primordial performances phyto test is much better...each serving has 800mg per day of 5-methoxy isoflavione and 800mgs testofen....animal pak doesnt touch that ,all it has is a proprietary blend ,.....[/quote
> 
> What is your experiences with primordial performances phyto test,how does is compare price wise and how available is it in the uk.


----------



## skaman007

denholm blue said:


> it is available at predator nutrition ,in uk. 38.99...worked good for me in pct and after pct ..kept libido high and muscles full and hard....most supps only have a proprietary blend with small amounts of each ingredient ....just looks good on paper but ineffective doses........i would stay away from any supp which has propreitary blends.........


----------



## denholm blue

Any one whos been on m stack got any feedback.

Plenty posts here about it, but not much info

on it,im sure someone has run a months course,all the info is about

people buying it or going on it but little about the results.Im going to start

a course soon so interested to know any info good or bad.


----------



## solidcecil

denholm blue said:


> Any one whos been on m stack got any feedback.
> 
> Plenty posts here about it, but not much info
> 
> on it,im sure someone has run a months course,all the info is about
> 
> people buying it or going on it but little about the results.Im going to start
> 
> a course soon so interested to know any info good or bad.


what you wana know?


----------



## Gaz_1989

Its a brilliant supplement, i went on it after it was reccomended to me by russ (solidcecil) all of my lifts increased, deadlift went from 120kg to 140kg, bench press from 90kg to 120kg and just kept increasing.

Also there were no side effects at all, except alot of people asked if i was on gear 

Gaz


----------



## denholm blue

solidcecil said:


> what you wana know?


Any info good or bad. :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

well its all good as far as im concerned.

no side affects as far as i can see, great gains in a short time.

the only thing is the price but you can get it cheap enough from some of the links mentioned above.


----------



## Rosko

I've been on it 2 weeks, lifts seem to be going up each week by a little bit, added 4 lbs, bf% the same, and my mate who is a trainer there asked if i was on a course of gear!!!! So, going well i'd say!!! :thumb:


----------



## denholm blue

Cheers for the replies guys,looking forward to trying this myself.

Going away for a few days holiday then im on it,i will post my progress

and hope its all good. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

anyone reckon this would be any good whilst cutting?


----------



## solidcecil

if you read through this thread someone has used it for cutting and said they had good results, loosing weight whilst gaining strength.


----------



## ed220

One thing i would like to know is if all the gains in strength/size/mass are kept after you finish.


----------



## solidcecil

i wish people would read this thread before asking questions.


----------



## buzzin

Bulkamania said:


> Just found a site called All Star Nutrition selling it on Ebay for £30.97 delivered


nice one mate will check that out


----------



## Bulkamania

buzzin said:


> nice one mate will check that out


Good man, btw I ordered 2 cans from there and they came today 

For some reason they're £1 extra on their actual site than the one's on Ebay.


----------



## ed220

solidcecil said:


> i wish people would read this thread before asking questions.


Have you actually seen how long this thread is!


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i have and if you want to know about something before taking it you should do the reasearch. about 2pages of this thread isnt about mstak anyway its about turkestornone so you can skip them.


----------



## Bish83

Hey dan-cov-boxer, you wouldnt be able to link any trusted websites i could use to buy Turkesterone?

If you can that would be a great help, thanks.


----------



## Ash1981

by the way lads dont bother with all star nutrition from ebay for your m stak

not unless you want to have to open a dispute and then wait 30 days to get your money back


----------



## Bulkamania

Got form said:


> by the way lads dont bother with all star nutrition from ebay for your m stak
> 
> not unless you want to have to open a dispute and then wait 30 days to get your money back


Huh? What do you mean mate? I've bought 2 cans from there and they're fine :confused1:


----------



## HJL

i got a pack from here on sunday from the for sale bit for a tenner!

4 fookin huge tablets and 4 smaller ones, smel grim aswell.

il start next week and will include stuf in my journal


----------



## Ash1981

Bulkamania said:


> Huh? What do you mean mate? I've bought 2 cans from there and they're fine :confused1:


lucky you

i ordered 2 packs 4 weeks ago and had nothing

had to open a dispute with ebay for money back. no communication with me whatsoever


----------



## Bulkamania

Got form said:


> lucky you
> 
> i ordered 2 packs 4 weeks ago and had nothing
> 
> had to open a dispute with ebay for money back. no communication with me whatsoever


Oh right, that sucks mate.

I must admit though, delivery took ages. I think I waited like 10 days or something, if not more. Still, at least they came in the end.


----------



## Ash1981

yea pretty b*ll**** really


----------



## denholm blue

Had two weeks on the sauce so i started later than expectec,1st day on m stack yesterday(cardio and legs)went well.

Day two, upper body went really well.


----------



## LutherLee

Has anyone used m-stak with sida cordifolia, Or is it best to use m-stak then sida cordifolia ?


----------



## Bale

hey, any one who has used this animal stak can you please let me kno of the approx size of the caps, assuming there in capsule form? or are there powderd packs too?

i have issues swollowing tablets/caps  i try to man up and swollow but its just soo hard to do when there large and makes me gag lol

serious replys and no flaming me please


----------



## SK-XO

Bale said:


> hey, any one who has used this animal stak can you please let me kno of the approx size of the caps, assuming there in capsule form? or are there powderd packs too?
> 
> i have issues swollowing tablets/caps  i try to map up and swollow but its just soo hard to do when there large
> 
> no flaming me please


It's m-stak

And the capsuals are just your typical capsual size, small. But the tablets are pretty fkn big put it that way.


----------



## Dagman72

Just crush the tablets down if you have issues mate.


----------



## SK-XO

Dagman72 said:


> Just crush the tablets down if you have issues mate.


I find it easy to get them down. Then again I had my tonsoles removed, reckon if I still had them I'd struggle haha. Yah crush them down or cut them in half.


----------



## Bale

spot on guys, i think il just do that. with my creatine powder at the mo i just open the caps and mix with concentraced juice and take it like a shot 

so this m stack is really as good as everyone says? 3 weeks notice some good gains alongside a decent diet etc, what would you 2 say?


----------



## SK-XO

Bale said:


> spot on guys, i think il just do that. with my creatine powder at the mo i just open the caps and mix with concentraced juice and take it like a shot
> 
> so this m stack is really as good as everyone says? 3 weeks notice some good gains alongside a decent diet etc, what would you 2 say?


Am still on it. Haven't really noticed strength go thru the roof, it's went up ever so slightly but probs just the usual. Pumps have defo went up for me and energy during gym, also more vascularity. Found I have put a bit of size on. My diets pretty good though.


----------



## Bale

nice, how long you been on it matie?


----------



## Dagman72

SK-XO said:


> I find it easy to get them down. Then again I had my tonsoles removed, reckon if I still had them I'd struggle haha. Yah crush them down or cut them in half.


Had my tonsils out at the beginning of the year - most painful thing ever, could not eat or drink for about 2-3 days :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO

^Bout 2 weeks



Dagman72 said:


> Had my tonsils out at the beginning of the year - most painful thing ever, could not eat or drink for about 2-3 days :cursing:


Thats a nightmare mate, same here, I had them out last year but my throat got infected. I wouldn't say it was most painful as I've had worse things but it was pretty damn close. If you think thats bad, try pancreatitus lol.


----------



## craftybutcher

See I've been on this too and notice strength gains but can't help thinking would it have gone up anyway?


----------



## Bale

whats the dosage of these m staks?

it says like 21 servings for 21 days where i am looking

what is one serving? 1 tablet?

cheers


----------



## craftybutcher

If it were one tablet it would have to be a suppository 

It is six tablets. Three capsule sizes and three, erm, suppository sized pills per day for 21 days.

I use one ECA cap alongside mine as the red does absolutely nothing for me as a stimulant.


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Bale said:


> whats the dosage of these m staks?
> 
> it says like 21 servings for 21 days where i am looking
> 
> what is one serving? 1 tablet?
> 
> cheers


There's 21 bags inside the can. One bag contains 6 pills. Take one bag daily


----------



## craftybutcher

So what I said then


----------



## LutherLee

anyone ??????????


----------



## Ash1981

SK-XO said:


> ^Bout 2 weeks
> 
> Thats a nightmare mate, same here, I had them out last year but my throat got infected. I wouldn't say it was most painful as I've had worse things but it was pretty damn close. If you think thats bad, try pancreatitus lol.


thats bad, i had my wisdom teeth out and i was on liquids for 2 weeks...p*ssy!

also had my tonsils and adanoids out when i was ten so i am one big time snorer:tongue:


----------



## GunnaGetBig

LutherLee said:


> anyone ??????????


Anyone what?


----------



## craftybutcher

GunnaGetBig said:


> Anyone what?


This



LutherLee said:


> Has anyone used m-stak with sida cordifolia, Or is it best to use m-stak then sida cordifolia ?


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Oh right. Can't see why it can't be stacked. M Stak is not a weightloss supplement


----------



## Ash1981

how about using this product or animal stak on a cut...beneficial or a waste of £30???


----------



## Bri

Got form said:


> how about using this product or animal stak on a cut...beneficial or a waste of £30???


I think it would still be benificial. Maybe not as much as it would be if you weren't cutting however. :thumbup1:

Haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## R11cky

is it ok to take jack3d & animal m stack ... i ave currently orderd both.. should i change the timings or take both b4 workout?

plz answer guys?? im confused


----------



## GunnaGetBig

R11cky said:


> is it ok to take jack3d & animal m stack ... i ave currently orderd both.. should i change the timings or take both b4 workout?
> 
> plz answer guys?? im confused


You could take the M-Stak in the morning when you wake or take the stimulant from the M-Stak (Red pill) in the morning and take the rest with your jack3d pre-workout


----------



## R11cky

GunnaGetBig said:


> You could take the M-Stak in the morning when you wake or take the stimulant from the M-Stak (Red pill) in the morning and take the rest with your jack3d pre-workout


thanks very much mate.. i was gettin worried there.. :thumb:

can u recommnd the best suppl during the workout.?

i really want to increase my strength

plz thanks mate


----------



## GunnaGetBig

R11cky said:


> thanks very much mate.. i was gettin worried there.. :thumb:
> 
> can u recommnd the best suppl during the workout.?
> 
> i really want to increase my strength
> 
> plz thanks mate


Best thing for strength increase is a strength based workout routine. Max 6 reps.

If you really need a boost then creatine is the best supp for strength. Your Jack3d has got creatine mono in it so see how you get on with that. Also try Gaspari's SizeOn (not while your taking jack3d tho!). I've taken it a couple of times during workout and the numbers always went up.


----------



## Xtrainer

I've just finished cycle 5 and it isn't anywhere near as good now. First cycle rocks though


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Xtrainer said:


> I've just finished cycle 5 and it isn't anywhere near as good now. First cycle rocks though


How long you leaving between cycles?


----------



## Big Ackko

Hi, just finished a cycle of Animal M Stak.

8 tablets per serving in mine, 4 big tablets, 4 caps. I stacked it with MP creapure and BCAAs (just in the water I took into the gym with me) and some MP protein powder.

To set the context, I don't think I'm really a hard gainer. In OK nick. Also, I didn't take servings on non training days (I guess I'm just too damn tight!!)

Thought I would share my experience because I personally really like this product and cos folk have asked 

I took the product over about 1 month. I have gone from about 13st 12lb to 14st 4lb - have not checked my body fat since completing the cycle, (it was 19% before I started) but looking in the mirror I (and the Missus agrees) I'm carrying no more and probably less BF than before (sorry that's not very scientific).

I feel stronger and weights have increased (this could be placebo) and just me pulling my finger-out and training properly. Without doubt my muscles felt harder following training. I also know my back and shoulders have gained mass cos all my work shirts and suits are pinching.

The stimulant in this product was spot-on for me, I did feel very mad-for-it. I was hungry while taking, but that kind of comes with the territory I guess.

The other thing I should say is that my diet was pretty good throughout the cycle. I kinda feel all the potions in the world are a waste of time if you stack them with chips and cake.

Anyway in conclusion. I will use this product again, probably in the lead up to me hols.

Peace


----------



## TrueGenetics

Last year I used Animal M stak and stacked it with Animal Pak, got some brilliant results, plus 10 kilo on my bench in the matter of weeks

would reccommend to anyone whos interested on increasing strength and packing on muscle

TG


----------



## Shane oconnor

deanoz007 said:


> This product sounds really good !
> 
> There must be more guys that have tried it ?????????????


no bullsh1t, this product actually works "for me it did/is" anyway. I have been using it for 3 and a half weeks and i have put on 17lbs already.

I was benching 90 and now 105 (4 reps @ 3sets) ... bearing in mind it took me over 2 months to get 90 from 80.

The only bad thing i must say is that ugly red looking thing is a killer!!! i couldn't sleep properly for about 3 nights as i felt i was buzzing off my t1ts.

To be honest, ive read so much about this and that people are saying you get and see more effects in such a-short-time on your body than jabbing anything in ur ars3!

My opinion. :thumbup1:


----------



## Shane oconnor

Dan said:


> Saw it coming coz its true & it works, stop beating around the bush wasting money and buy 20ml of test.


oh dan, worst advise ever ... such an easy solution for everything! hahaa :thumb: :thumb :



Rosko said:


> First day today, fcuk me, that little red fella has got a kick to him aint he!!!!
> 
> Can safely say i don't think i'll be taking the red pill on rest days!!!


FPMSL!!! hahaaaaaaa


----------



## craftybutcher

Mine must be duff then as I get nothing off the red pill. I dropped on eph25 tab with mine as well to make that difference


----------



## cecil_sensation

that red pill os all caffine. just whip it out on rest days


----------



## Aggression

M-Stak profile: http://www.animalpak.com/html/sections.cfm?ID=9

M-Stak F.A.Q's: http://www.animalpak.com/html/article_details.cfm?ID=368&section=


----------



## SK-XO

I found it worked well in terms of energy, pump, endurance and recovery.

Not so much in the strength or size/weight gain.


----------



## Carboy

I've read this thread with great interest - goin to order some tomorow.

To what extent do u keep size and strength gains when u come off it?? Plus Where is currently the cheapest place to buy this??

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## Shane oconnor

SK-XO said:


> I found it worked well in terms of energy, pump, endurance and recovery.
> 
> Not so much in the strength or size/weight gain.


You telling me it didn't push your strength up or gain anything more then at least 5KGs on ether muscle or strength ... honestly? :/


----------



## SK-XO

Shane oconnor said:


> You telling me it didn't push your strength up or gain anything more then at least 5KGs on ether muscle or strength ... honestly? :/


Yes... I used it for recovery once I was out of hospital so maybe it helped blow me back up but I gain fine on just diet and training with no supps apart from just plain old whey.

Strength is always on the rise tbh... Slowly but surely. Never noticed anything dramatic.


----------



## Carboy

Carboy said:


> I've read this thread with great interest - goin to order some tomorow.
> 
> To what extent do u keep size and strength gains when u come off it?? Plus Where is currently the cheapest place to buy this??
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Andy


Bump


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Was waiting for mine to come this morning so i could use before going to the gym, could not wait any longer and went to the gym, when i got home the ****er had come, so just took a pack without the red pill.


----------



## Carboy

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Was waiting for mine to come this morning so i could use before going to the gym, could not wait any longer and went to the gym, when i got home the ****er had come, so just took a pack without the red pill.


Where did you order yours from mate??? Waiting for mine to come I got from Prozis - hoping it will come tomorrow


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Carboy said:


> Where did you order yours from mate??? Waiting for mine to come I got from Prozis - hoping it will come tomorrow


from here mate.http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.supplements&details=0564


----------



## treb92

Is it similar to applied nucitricals rpm?


----------



## GunnaGetBig

lambert said:


> Is it similar to applied nucitricals rpm?


No but RPM is an awesome pre-workout. M-Stak is more of a protein synthesis boosting supplement


----------



## Carboy

Ken Hutchinson said:


> from here mate.http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.supplements&details=0564


How you getting on with M Stack mate??


----------



## treb92

GunnaGetBig said:


> No but RPM is an awesome pre-workout. M-Stak is more of a protein synthesis boosting supplement


Ok ta. Might order some animal then think im getting a bit immune to rpm.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Carboy said:


> How you getting on with M Stack mate??


Hard to say i have only taken it twice yesterday, and today, not took the red pill yet, the pills are quite large, but having said that i have took a lot bigger, prolab amino tablets to name but one, they were fcuking huge lol.

ps cheers for the reps.


----------



## Carboy

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Hard to say i have only taken it twice yesterday, and today, not took the red pill yet, the pills are quite large, but having said that i have took a lot bigger, prolab amino tablets to name but one, they were fcuking huge lol.
> 
> ps cheers for the reps.


Mine still hasn't come so I'm using my brother's - taken first lot of tablets just now (inc. red tablet) I am buzzing with energy feel quite strange. Just about to leave for gym will report back!!


----------



## Carboy

Prozis are useless - they told me last week the product was dispatched on friday. Phoned them up today and they said it has still not been dispatched. Haven't responded to any of my emails either.

Might get refund and order from as health - how quick dd they deliver??


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Carboy said:


> Prozis are useless - they told me last week the product was dispatched on friday. Phoned them up today and they said it has still not been dispatched. Haven't responded to any of my emails either.
> 
> Might get refund and order from as health - how quick dd they deliver??


They say on their site, if you place an order before 1.30pm it will be next day delivery, i placed my order at about 3.30pm so took 2 days, still impressed with that though.


----------



## R11cky

i have order mine today.. will post to keep u guys informed about its claims finger crosswed :thumbup1:


----------



## A5H

Hi Guys,

Bought mine of Ebay - was £32.97

Ash


----------



## Carboy

Mine finally came today - a week after ordering it from Prozis.

Would definitely not recommend buying from them!

Have been taking my bro's for 5 days and already put on about 2 kgs


----------



## tom0311

'Tis a good product, but won't have given you 2 kgs already surely?


----------



## Carboy

I have been eating like a horse since starting! Appetite has gone through the roof - I am constantly hungry.

My trainin' partner and me have always been same weight and he has remained at the same weight we were a week ago and I've gone up 2 kg . I am very sceptical about products, but this really seems to worK!!!


----------



## tom0311

I liked it definitely, especially at £28. Felt fuller and strength increased a bit. Lost a little bit of weight when I came off it though. What's your body weight now?


----------



## Cam93

somone link me to where its selling for £28?


----------



## tom0311

I think it was £28, it's early on in this thread. Can't remember the site.


----------



## Carboy

ss health foods and prozis are the cheapest mate. But I would not reccomend Prozis.

I am now 84.5 kg


----------



## R11cky

havnt recieved the product.. its been 3 days now  ebay is ****e


----------



## Carboy

Right bit of an update.

Turns out the scales in the gym had been changed and somebody told me they were overreading. Weighed myself again now they have been corrected and not happy lol- literally put on a few pounds max. Very annoyed.

I've got 11 days of this stuff left so I really hope I c some good results


----------



## tom0311

Carboy said:


> Right bit of an update.
> 
> Turns out the scales in the gym had been changed and somebody told me they were overreading. Weighed myself again now they have been corrected and not happy lol- literally put on a few pounds max. Very annoyed.
> 
> I've got 11 days of this stuff left so I really hope I c some good results


Told you that was unrealistic  who gives a crap though, it's not all about weight. A few lbs is good. As long as you see strength, motivation and performance gains then a small gain in weight is fine. Rather put on lean muscle than fat.


----------



## SK-XO

People need to remember that this product isn't an anabolic steroid, nor is it really "Potent" it is a good product don't get me wrong, however these myth like gains are over-exaggerated imo.


----------



## treb92

Mine arrived today. Im guessing its ok to ditch the red pill on non training days?


----------



## tom0311

lambert said:


> Mine arrived today. Im guessing its ok to ditch the red pill on non training days?


 :thumbup1:


----------



## asmustard

just got mine through today, thought id give it a go as theres been some great reviews on this thread.

i didnt realise there was so many capsules to take, its like f*cked up pick n mix. Do you take all the tablets at the same time all at once? Sorry if this has allready been asked in this thread.


----------



## Ash1981

just fcukin smash em back


----------



## tom0311

Just take em mate, drop the caffeine on off days if you want.


----------



## Carboy

Tom yeh you are right, a few people have asked me if i've got bigger which is nice to hear.

When I take the red pill I definately struggle to sleep a bit + don't think tablets agree with my stomach too much lol!

Apart from eating loads is there anything else I should be doin to maximise benefits?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## tom0311

Make sure you are resting properly. Don't be tempted to train more just be ause you are on a good supplement. Train hard when you are in the gym and rest hard out of it :thumbup1:


----------



## Carboy

tom0311 said:


> Make sure you are resting properly. Don't be tempted to train more just be ause you are on a good supplement. Train hard when you are in the gym and rest hard out of it :thumbup1:


Thanks mate


----------



## R11cky

i have got it finnaly lol............ yasssss lol

will be keep posting to let u guys know if its really worth it or some over adverstise usuless crap lol hopfully its not LOL


----------



## tom0311

I think it may have been, shall we say *over hyped* by this thread as a whole. However it is still a good product and well priced too.


----------



## R11cky

agree^^ let see what happins.. my diet n training is as good as its ever been so finger crossed lol


----------



## Dagman72

R11cky said:


> agree^^ my diet n training is as good as its ever been


That is the key, everything else just helps you along the way 

If the food and training are not right then your gains will be poor.


----------



## Carboy

Has anybody used any of the other animal products???



Dagman72 said:


> That is the key, everything else just helps you along the way
> 
> If the food and training are not right then your gains will be poor.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I have used animal flex and animal pak, great products imo, i suffer with a lot of aches and pains, tried everything oils, chondroitine, msm, glucosamine, they all work fine on there own, but animal flex works better.

Animal pak, i take before going to the gym and it gives me some nice strength.


----------



## Carboy

I'm comin to the end of my cycle of m stak and tbh I won't b buyin again. Those of u who have read my previous posts will have seen that originally I thought I had gained a few kg within 5 days but turned out this was due to gym changing scales :-(.

Gained no real weight at all - if nething my arms don't fill about my tops as much as they did about a month ago. Strength hasn't really increased at all, the red pills defo work but I struggled to sleep when ever I took them. My stomach has also been terrible whilst on this stuff (which may explain why I didn't put weight on)

I was expecting big things from this product but have been dissapointed. Can anybody reccomend a dif (non test booster) product to help me put on some size?

Andy


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Carboy said:


> I'm comin to the end of my cycle of m stak and tbh I won't b buyin again. Those of u who have read my previous posts will have seen that originally I thought I had gained a few kg within 5 days but turned out this was due to gym changing scales :-(.
> 
> Gained no real weight at all - if nething my arms don't fill about my tops as much as they did about a month ago. Strength hasn't really increased at all, the red pills defo work but I struggled to sleep when ever I took them. My stomach has also been terrible whilst on this stuff (which may explain why I didn't put weight on)
> 
> I was expecting big things from this product but have been dissapointed. Can anybody reccomend a dif (non test booster) product to help me put on some size?
> 
> Andy


Test boosters only really bring your natural test up to speed, if you have high natty test levels in the first place then test boosters aren't going to do anything, if they are low then you'll see a difference. Test levels start to fall after the age of 30, if your a teen then your in your prime and they are high.


----------



## Carboy

\ said:


> Test boosters only really bring your natural test up to speed, if you have high natty test levels in the first place then test boosters aren't going to do anything, if they are low then you'll see a difference. Test levels start to fall after the age of 30, if your a teen then your in your prime and they are high.


Thanks mate only 24 so will avoid in that case - anything else I could try???


----------



## tom0311

Carboy said:


> Thanks mate only 24 so will avoid in that case - anything else I could try???


Eat sh!t loads of food and lift sh!t loads of weights :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## asmustard

after trying this for the first time today with the red capsule before workout, im thinking of dropping the red capsule and going back to good old NOX instead. this is because the red one seemed to have no affect. is this a good idea?


----------



## sawyer

i always used bsn xplode but find mstak much better puts me on one in the gym. Ive also used Animal pak vitamins found them really good especially the bright green **** but its alot of tablets to swallow and some of them are huge


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Dont think i would buy them again, i did get something out of them , but i cant put my finger on it, i'm not heavier because i am dieting, but i do look slightly different, and may be a little harder, but as i have said i am dieting at the moment.


----------



## R11cky

so after second day of being on animal m stak.. here s my review

so far so dood, maybe its placebo effect but my recovery and endurance has gone up.. felt like moving into gym haha .. but cant sleep its keeping me awke durin te ngt

al keep u guys posted on how it goes


----------



## sthelensboy1989

im thinking of going on m-stak and vyomax delux protein . hope it does something for me. but so farr ive been on my phd synergy and it worked pritty good so far


----------



## tom0311

Probably a bit too soon to judge after just 2 days, I'd suggest that is a placebo. But if it is making a difference then who cares :thumb:


----------



## R11cky

tom0311 said:


> Probably a bit too soon to judge after just 2 days, I'd suggest that is a placebo. But if it is making a difference then who cares :thumb:


i would agree. see wit happins though eh?

same thing happind last ngt i couldnt sleep properly although i was up like 7 and dont feel tired or anything:confused1:, hopfully my 32 quid dont go down the drain for nothing :cursing:


----------



## tom0311

It won't go down the drain for nothing mate, but IME that type of supp takes at least a few days to get itself started. Maybe the red pill is disrupting your sleep. What time do you train?


----------



## R11cky

tom0311 said:


> It won't go down the drain for nothing mate, but IME that type of supp takes at least a few days to get itself started. Maybe the red pill is disrupting your sleep. What time do you train?


i train about half 5


----------



## tom0311

Hm, wouldn't have thought the caffeine would last that long. Are you sensitive to it usually? Might be totally unrelated mind you...


----------



## treb92

Ive been taking these for about a week and a half and cant say im noticing anything. Red pill gives a bit of a kick on training days but thats to be expected being loaded with caffeen. Will report back when ive finished all of them.


----------



## hsmann87

im natty and ive taken this a LOT back when i was persuaded by fancy packaging.

if you are natty, stick to the basic supps...when, BCAAs, creatine and caffeine.

everything else is a waste of money.

the best supplement is good food.

if you want to take a substance to get big that works, take some steroids.

^^^^^^^^^^ all IMO of course


----------



## R11cky

hsmann87 said:


> im natty and ive taken this a LOT back when i was persuaded by fancy packaging.
> 
> if you are natty, stick to the basic supps...when, BCAAs, creatine and caffeine.
> 
> everything else is a waste of money.
> 
> the best supplement is good food.
> 
> if you want to take a substance to get big that works, take some steroids.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^ all IMO of course


very true mate its been few days tht im taking this supp and honestly i cant sleep at ngt its murder (N) but on the other hand my gym trainin is goin good , my focus and my endurance & recovery is superb..im thinking bout goin on roids lately but dnt have a scooby where to start :confused1:


----------



## hsmann87

R11cky said:


> very true mate its been few days tht im taking this supp and honestly i cant sleep at ngt its murder (N) but on the other hand my gym trainin is goin good , my focus and my endurance & recovery is superb..im thinking bout goin on roids lately but dnt have a scooby where to start :confused1:


you cant sleep because you are probably taking the red pill in the pack too soon before bed

i train at night so when i used to take it i used to take the red pill at like midday at work and have the rest of the pills pre workout.

truthfully though the only reason to take the pack pre workout is to get the benefit of the red pill. it doesnt make much difference when you take the whole pak. just take it all at midday i say....

IMO, if you are making natty gains as of yet why would you want to take gear? thats just me though and i can totally understand why you wanna start taking them

im sure there a lot of people on this forum who could lend a helping hand!

good luck mate


----------



## R11cky

hsmann87 said:


> you cant sleep because you are probably taking the red pill in the pack too soon before bed
> 
> i train at night so when i used to take it i used to take the red pill at like midday at work and have the rest of the pills pre workout.
> 
> truthfully though the only reason to take the pack pre workout is to get the benefit of the red pill. it doesnt make much difference when you take the whole pak. just take it all at midday i say....
> 
> IMO, if you are making natty gains as of yet why would you want to take gear? thats just me though and i can totally understand why you wanna start taking them
> 
> im sure there a lot of people on this forum who could lend a helping hand!
> 
> good luck mate


i train bout half five so i take the thing bout 5sh .. maybe thts wit it is .. i ll start takin it early in morning .. aye recently im thinking bout goin on roids .. a have been very skinny all my life so defo wana change my physique


----------



## tom0311

R11cky said:


> i train bout half five so i take the thing bout 5sh .. maybe thts wit it is .. i ll start takin it early in morning .. aye recently im thinking bout goin on roids .. a have been very skinny all my life so defo wana change my physique


No point taking the red pill if your not going to go to the gym soon after really mate. Just drop it all together if it's giving you problems.

I have a tiny frame and I'm happy with what I've achieved over a couple of years mate. Get your diet and routine sorted and give it some time before you take the plunge, if you do make sure you read as much as you can on here before you start.


----------

